# [d20] What don't you know? (free pdf books)



## TheLe (Jun 14, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager]Welcome to The Le Games' *What Don't You Know*, our blatant rip off of a radio show of a simular name.

Every few days I will post a new question here in this thread. Whoever replies first with the correct answer will win a pdf book of his or her choice, from my library:
View List Here

Some books will be ineligible for a few months, like *Unorthodox Paladins*, coming in July (shameless plug). 

I will reply to this thread when there is a winner, and email them for their prize. 

I will post a new question on this thread every couple days. Please note that if you do NOT have the correct answer, I may just ignore your post until someone _does_ have the right answer. All the questions have been carefully studied, while the answers may have not. All decisions are final. Winners of one week are not allowed to win in the same week (this is subject to change). So if you win, please give someone else a chance.

*On to the first question:

At 12:00 pm, you find out that you have been poisoned while fighting an evil fungal creature! Your Archmage-friend gives you 7 antidote pills and says "You MUST take ONE pill every 30 minutes, or you will die". 

What time will you take your last pill?
*



THE LE GAMES, WE ENHANCE WORLDS


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 14, 2005)

I assume you take one immediately, and then one each 30 minutes after that.

So:

1: 12:00pm
2: 12:30pm
3: 1:00pm
4: 1:30pm
5: 2:00pm
6: 2:30pm
7: 3:00pm

Of course, if we're talking D&D, after the first minute you're fine ...


----------



## TheLe (Jun 14, 2005)

*whoohoo!*



			
				Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> I assume you take one immediately, and then one each 30 minutes after that.
> 7: 3:00pm
> 
> Of course, if we're talking D&D, after the first minute you're fine ...




Wow. That was quick. Some 30 views before a correct answer too. Congrats, Patryn of Elvenshae. That is correct, it would be 3pm. Alot of people forget about taking the first pill immediately.

Please Private-message me with your book selection, and I will have rpgnow.com fire it off to you. I tried to PM you, but you have it turned off. And I cannot seem to email you.

That was too quick. I will put up a new quiz tonight. Please let someone else get a chance to win tonight!

`Le


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 14, 2005)

Heh - you can't PM me because I'm not a paid member.  My e-mail address is:

ELVENSHAE ... AT ... YAHOO ... DOT ... COM.   (Take that, spamhunters!)

At any rate:

SWEET!   I won something!  How cool is that?   

I'll be sending you my choice in a few moments, after I peruse a bit more of your catalog.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 14, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager]Okey. New Quiz! The prize is the same -- one pdf of your choice from my collection to the first person to post a correct answer. The previous winner is not eligable.

*
QUIZ:
The Dragon shows you a weight scale (the kind with 2 arms), then he hands you 9 small, glowing  spheres. He says "Of these nine stones, one is slightly heavier than the others. Show me the quickest way to find this heavier stone."

You must use the scale to answer this riddle.
*


--THE LE GAMES, WE ENHANCE WORLDS


----------



## Psion (Jun 14, 2005)

I thought there was a trick to the first one, but I didn't think it was as straightforward as a fencepost error.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jun 14, 2005)

Put three stones on the left arm and three on the right.  If one side is heavier, then the heavy stone is on that side.  If the two sides weight the same, the heavy stone is one of the three left out.  The possibilities for the heavy stone are now narrowed down to 3.

Of the remaining three, put one on the left arm of the scale and one on the right.  If one side is heavier, it holds the heavy stone.  If the arms are even then the stone left over is the heavy one.


----------



## The Sigil (Jun 15, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> *QUIZ:
> The Dragon shows you a weight scale (the kind with 2 arms), then he hands you 9 small, glowing  spheres. He says "Of these nine stones, one is slightly heavier than the others. Show me the quickest way to find this heavier stone."
> 
> You must use the scale to answer this riddle.
> *



Place 4 stones on either side of the scale.  If the weight is equal, the "odd one out" is the heavier stone.

If the weight is different, remove all stones from the scale.  Take the 4 stones from the heavy side and place 2 on either side of the scale.  When you do this, one side will be heavier than the other.  

Remove all stones from the scale, and place the one stone from the heavy side on each side of the scale. The side that is heavier contains the heavy stone.

A maximum of three weighings is required, and guarantees the correct stone.

I note the post above me requires a maximum of two weighings... so it must be the correct answer, not this one.


----------



## Psion (Jun 15, 2005)

Hmm. That's only 3 weighings, but if they weren't even, I'd just swap the one out that I am holding with the heavy side until they were... and then I'd be hoding the heavy one. I guess that's technically more weighings, but my back would be happier about the situation.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 15, 2005)

*Wiinnnerr!*



			
				Mishihari Lord said:
			
		

> Put three stones on the left arm and three on the right.  If one side is heavier, then the heavy stone is on that side.  If the two sides weight the same, the heavy stone is one of the three left out.  The possibilities for the heavy stone are now narrowed down to 3.
> 
> Of the remaining three, put one on the left arm of the scale and one on the right.  If one side is heavier, it holds the heavy stone.  If the arms are even then the stone left over is the heavy one.




YEESSSS... you are correct sir. That allows for a maximum of 2 iterations on the scale.

Please let me know your prize choice, and email and I will fire it off to you. Or email me at The Le Games (@t) yahoo

Good work. New quiz tomorrow.

~Le


----------



## Hussar (Jun 15, 2005)

Cool beans.  Have to keep checking this one.  Bloody time diference.  Grumble, grr.


----------



## Romnipotent (Jun 15, 2005)

if I didn't already have most of the stuff... Heh


----------



## TheLe (Jun 15, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager]New Quiz! First person to post a correct answer wins a free pdf book (see original post). Previous winner is not eligable for this prize.
*
Quiz:
Before you is an elder Dragon, who knows of your quest (and can wipe you out with a sneeze). It shows you 3 unopened doors and says, "Behind 1 of these doors is the artifact you seek. Behind 2 of these doors you will find death and eternal hell for all your souls (no save). Choose wisely". 

Now, let's say you choose a door, but do NOT open it.

The Dragon senses your hesitation and says to you, "There are 2 unopened doors that you have not chosen. Of these, I will open 1 of them to show you the death you have avoided." True to it's word, the Dragon opens 1 of the unopened doors showing death (which suspsiciously looks like Lorraine Williams). There are now only 2 unopened doors left -- the door that you chose, and the door that the Dragon did not open. 

The Dragon continues, "The Artifact is behind one of the unopened doors. You now have a choice. You may keep the unopened door that you have chosen, or you can switch to this last unopened door. Choose wisely."
*
Question 1: Do you keep the original door you choose, or do you switch to the other unopened door?

Question 2: What is the probability that the original door you choose has the artifact, and what is the probability that the other unopened door has the artifact?

You must correctly answer both questions to win this quiz.

*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 15, 2005)

1) Switch to the other door.

2) 1/3 to gain the artifact on the original choice, 2/3 to gain the artifact on switching to the other door after the dragon's choice.

Pinotage


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 15, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> [imager]Question 1: Do you keep the original door you choose, or do you switch to the other unopened door?
> 
> Question 2: What is the probability that the original door you choose has the artifact, and what is the probability that the other unopened door has the artifact?



1) original door
2) 50 % / 50%


----------



## Psion (Jun 15, 2005)

Does this dragon look like Monty Hall?


----------



## Belmont20xx (Jun 15, 2005)

You switch. As it is, there is a 1/3 chance you have the right door. By switching, you receive a 2/3 chance of the right door I believe.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 15, 2005)

1. Personal Preference.... (explain): The Dragon Sensing your hesitation is showing you the third option. Therefore making the remaining 2 doors equal. Choose what you will. 50% chance that either is wrong.

2. See #1

(Optional Answer based on it being a Dragon)

1. Keep your door, he is trying to trick you into selecting the second door.
2. This is a Dragon, he does not want to give you any treasure, He is tempting you to change doors as there is a 100% chance it is behind the door you selected.


----------



## Psion (Jun 15, 2005)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> 1) Switch to the other door.
> 
> 2) 1/3 to gain the artifact on the original choice, 2/3 to gain the artifact on switching to the other door after the dragon's choice.




What does he win, Jay?


----------



## TheLe (Jun 15, 2005)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> 1) Switch to the other door.
> 
> 2) 1/3 to gain the artifact on the original choice, 2/3 to gain the artifact on switching to the other door after the dragon's choice.
> 
> Pinotage




Damn that was quick. Pinotage, email your winning selection, and I will have rpgnow.com fire it off to you. Congrats. (Pino was the first to correctly answer)

You see, when you first choose the door, it is based on 3 choices, so whatever you choose, it is a 33% chance of being correct. And there is a 66% chance that the artifact is in one of the other two doors.

So, once the dragon shows you death in one of the other doors, it still does not change the probability. Your door still has a 33% probability of having the artifact, while there is still a 66% probability that the artifact is behind one of the other two doors. The dragon exposing one of the doors does not change that.

Therefore the correct answer is to switch doors, which now gives you a 66% probability of having the correct door.

Want proof? Grab a friend and do it with 100 doors. Let him choose 1, eliminate 98 death doors, and give him a choice to keep his door or switch to the last unopened door. You will find the artifact in the last unopened door 99% of the time. (it is NOT 50/50). Then you will see the light.

Yes, this is known as "The Monty Hall Paradox"

Good work Pinotage.

~Le


----------



## Wystan (Jun 15, 2005)

I like my game based answer...


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 15, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Damn that was quick. Pinotage, email your winning selection, and I will have rpgnow.com fire it off to you. Congrats. (Pino was the first to correctly answer)
> 
> Yes, this is known as "The Monty Hall Paradox"
> 
> ...




Yay! Thank a lot! Only beat the others by a couple of minutes, seconds in the case of Frukathka! E-mail on its way when I get home from work in an hour or two! Wee! Something else to add to my growing collection of Le Games pdfs!

Pinotage


----------



## TheLe (Jun 15, 2005)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Yay! Thank a lot! Only beat the others by a couple of minutes, seconds in the case of Frukathka! E-mail on its way when I get home from work in an hour or two! Wee! Something else to add to my growing collection of Le Games pdfs!
> 
> Pinotage




Groovyy.. for the record, my name is The' Le, pronounced TAY LEE. Hence, "The Le Games". Everyone always calls it "Le Games", which I did not expect. I thought they would just call it 
"the LE GAMES".

Man, I really need to change my company name. How about "Unorthodox Games?".

I dunno.

In anycase, new quiz tonight, about 12:01am eastern (assuming I can think of a good question)

~Le


----------



## Henry (Jun 15, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Man, I really need to change my company name. How about "Unorthodox Games?".




Nah, you have a memorable hook. At best, change it to "Tay-Lee Games"


----------



## kigmatzomat (Jun 15, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Groovyy.. for the record, my name is The' Le, pronounced TAY LEE. Hence, "The Le Games". Everyone always calls it "Le Games", which I did not expect. I thought they would just call it
> "the LE GAMES".




And here I thought you had a fetish for legumes.


----------



## Hussar (Jun 16, 2005)

I always figured it was a French thing.  Y'know, Le Grenouille, Le Games.  How do you get a pronounciation of "Tay" from "the".  "The" is pronounce "the" as in rhymes with "duh".


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 16, 2005)

Hussar said:
			
		

> I always figured it was a French thing. Y'know, Le Grenouille, Le Games. How do you get a pronounciation of "Tay" from "the". "The" is pronounce "the" as in rhymes with "duh".




Quite a few languages don't have an equivalent for the th sound in English.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 16, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Groovyy.. for the record, my name is The' Le, pronounced TAY LEE. Hence, "The Le Games". Everyone always calls it "Le Games", which I did not expect. I thought they would just call it
> "the LE GAMES".
> 
> Man, I really need to change my company name. How about "Unorthodox Games?".
> ...




Got your e-mail, The' Le. Very cool! Thanks again!   

Pinotage


----------



## TheLe (Jun 16, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager]*NEW QUIZ!*  Please note that this weeks current winners are not eligable for this quiz (please give others a chance).

Prize is 1 free pdf book of your choice, as listed in the first post.

*
ON TO THE QUESTION!*

Battle Beasts were those little action figures that had an element associated with it... "Fire Burns Wood," "Water Puts out Fire," "Wood beats Water!"

What cartoon did _BATTLE BEASTS_ first appear in? 



*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the prize.  I sent you an email - the address starts with "ianc"

The answer to the dragon question seemed odd to me so I looked up some references and reviewed the proofs and I'm pretty sure the ones I saw were wrong.  My calcs show that you have a 50% chance of winning.  I wasn't elegible to enter, but if anyone reading this knows Bayesian analysis I'd be interedted in a critique of my calculations.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> [imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager]*NEW QUIZ!*  Please note that this weeks current winners are not eligable for this quiz (please give others a chance).
> 
> Prize is 1 free pdf book of your choice, as listed in the first post.
> 
> ...




Transformers?


----------



## Wystan (Jun 16, 2005)

Transformers: Headmasters

Would have been included in the 4th season as well if it had continued.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 16, 2005)

*We Have A Winner!*

Congrats to Reveal and Wystan! Reveal was the first person to correctly answer -- Battle Beasts were part of the Takara line of toys and so they made a guest appearance in Transformers (also from Takara)!

Since Wystan also got it correct with a more detailed answer, I will also award him the win! (the cartoon that Battle Beasts appeared in, Transformers: Headmasters, was only available in Japan and never made it here to the states as a regular series.)

Reveal, I have already emailed you. 

Wystan, please contact me with your winning selection and I will fire it off to you.

Good work, Transfans!

~Le


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh, man!  I used to own a bunch of those!

If only I could remember ... (  )


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jun 16, 2005)

Awesome... I am going to have to monitor this now so I can try to get some fine, FINE Le Game products... They are one of the few that I get quite giddy about when they release a new product, having at least half of hte Unothrodox line in my library already.

(No, I don't work for them, I just support their product 100% and no, I am not being comped for a plug   )


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 16, 2005)

Mishihari Lord said:
			
		

> Thanks for the prize.  I sent you an email - the address starts with "ianc"
> 
> The answer to the dragon question seemed odd to me so I looked up some references and reviewed the proofs and I'm pretty sure the ones I saw were wrong.  My calcs show that you have a 50% chance of winning.  I wasn't elegible to enter, but if anyone reading this knows Bayesian analysis I'd be interedted in a critique of my calculations.




I think you need to look at it a little simpler. Assign 2 probabilities:

P(Door chosen holds the artifact) = 33%
P(Other Doors hold the artifact) = 66%

The thing to remember is that once the dragon choose one of the other doors, the probability that the artifact is behind the other doors doesn't change. So, if there are 3 doors, and you choose 1, then the probability that the artifact is behind the other two doors is 66%. Just because the dragon opens one of those doors, it doesn't mean the probability changes. It stays the same, hence the reason you should switch since now the other door on its own has a 66% chance of holding the artifact. It's probably easier to envisage it if you have 10 or 100 doors and the dragon eliminates all of the other doors but one.

So if you have 10 doors, the chance you chose correctly is 10%. The probability that it's behind one of the other 9 doors is 90%. But if you eliminate 8 of those, then the probability still remains 90% that it's behind the other door, again the reason for the switch.

Pinotage


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 16, 2005)

Mishihari Lord said:
			
		

> The answer to the dragon question seemed odd to me so I looked up some references and reviewed the proofs and I'm pretty sure the ones I saw were wrong.




Let there exist X doors.  One door is the correct choice.

The chance of picking the correct door is 1/X.  The chance of picking the incorrect door, therefore, is 1-1/X.

After you have chosen a door, the set of X doors may be viewed as two subsets: "your door," and "all other doors."  The chance that subset "your door" is correct is 1/X.  The chance that subset "all other doors" is correct is 1-1/X.

For any X greater than 2, the chance that subset "all other doors" is correct is greater than the chance that subset "your door" is correct.

By way of example, let X = 100.

When you randomly choose a door, there is a 1 / 100 chance that you picked correctly (subset "your door").  There is a 99 / 100 chance that you picked incorrectly (i.e., 99% chance subset "all other doors" is correct).

When the non-winning doors are removed, you still have the two subsets: "your door" vs. "all other doors."  "All other doors" still has a 99 / 100 chance to be correct.

In other words, switching works because you are more likely to be wrong on your first choice than right on your first choice.


----------



## Zjelani (Jun 16, 2005)

Mishihari Lord said:
			
		

> Thanks for the prize.  I sent you an email - the address starts with "ianc"
> 
> The answer to the dragon question seemed odd to me so I looked up some references and reviewed the proofs and I'm pretty sure the ones I saw were wrong.  My calcs show that you have a 50% chance of winning.  I wasn't elegible to enter, but if anyone reading this knows Bayesian analysis I'd be interedted in a critique of my calculations.




I don't want to hijack the thread, but here ya go (not my critique, of course).
http://astro.uchicago.edu/rranch/vkashyap/Misc/mh.html
or
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Hall_problem

And just to keep throwing links out there, here's a nice explanation with some diagrams tha really helpd me wrap my brain around it (ohh... pretty pictures) 
http://math.ucsd.edu/~crypto/Monty/montybg.html

And a handy Java Applet so you can try it yourself:
http://www.stat.sc.edu/~west/javahtml/LetsMakeaDeal.html

I have well-educated relatives who still assure it that it must be wrong somewhere and something is rigged.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jun 16, 2005)

Zjelani said:
			
		

> I don't want to hijack the thread, but here ya go (not my critique, of course).
> http://astro.uchicago.edu/rranch/vkashyap/Misc/mh.html




Okay, got it.  I ignored part of the structure of the game.  I had a course on this stuff the first time I was in grad school, but I was never particularly good at it.

Anyway, to un-hijack the thread, I had a chance to glance through Unorthodox Witches, and there were some very cool ideas in there.


----------



## Glyfair (Jun 16, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> So, once the dragon shows you death in one of the other doors, it still does not change the probability. Your door still has a 33% probability of having the artifact, while there is still a 66% probability that the artifact is behind one of the other two doors. The dragon exposing one of the doors does not change that.




Of course, that's assuming you know in advance he will always show you a door without the artifact after you choose.  If there are cases where he _won't_ show you a door, that changes the probabilities (depending on when he does or doesn't).


----------



## Psion (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's how I _got_ this "paradox": think of what Monty the dragon is doing when he is revealing a door. He _will_ select a door with a goat or some other worthless doodad. So, as the wiki pages say, there are three possible scenarios _if you switch_:


The contestant picks goat number one. Monty picks goat number two. Switching will win the car. 
The contestant picks goat number two. Monty picks goat number one. Switching will win the car. 
The contestant picks the car. Monty picks either of the two goats. Switching will lose.

Three scenarios, one outcome.

_If you do not switch_, your odds to win are the precise same as if monty had never told you. 1/3.

_By switching_, the only chance you will lose is exactly _the chance that you picked the right door in the first place_ (1/3).


----------



## TheLe (Jun 17, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

Yes Yes. Fantastic job with the proofs folks. Indeed, it is always better to switch doors. 

Let's get back on track with a *NEW QUIZ!* Prize is a free PDF of your choice (see first post). This week's winners are not eligeable for this quiz (please give others a chance to win my fine books)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager]*On to the Quiz!*
Please calculate the following mathematical problem and give me the correct answer:

{Total number of Backstreet Boys 
x Total Number of Jedi's named "Mace Windu"
x Total number of Tim Burton directed Batman movies}
/ {number of Best Picture grammy awards that "Lord of the Rings: Return of the King" won
x total number of theatrical Star Trek movies}

Hint 1: "Lord of the Rings: Return of the King" won *1* "Best Picture" award.
Hint 2: There are *5* members of Backstreet Boys


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 17, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Here's how I _got_ this "paradox": think of what Monty the dragon is doing when he is revealing a door. He _will_ select a door with a goat or some other worthless doodad. So, as the wiki pages say, there are three possible scenarios _if you switch_:
> 
> 
> The contestant picks goat number one. Monty picks goat number two. Switching will win the car.
> ...





Oh come on! We _all_ know that the PC is going to die no matter which door he chooses, don't we? 

More seriously - Look at what the dragon says - he does not say that the door with the artifact will not kill you! For that matter, he does not say that all the doors have anything behind them, so you open the door, find an empty closet and live, or open either of the others and die, possibly because the artifact is aimed straight at the door...

The Auld Grump


----------



## Romnipotent (Jun 17, 2005)

42! but then again it could be something else I dont know star trek that well, and the answers always 42....
5x1
x2
/0
x10

0 for a inability to devide by 0
or 100 if you ignore it

The film didn't win a Best Picture Grammy


----------



## Tinner (Jun 17, 2005)

5 = {Total number of Backstreet Boys 
1 = x Total Number of Jedi's named "Mace Windu"
2 = x Total number of Tim Burton directed Batman movies}
0 or 1 = / {number of Best Picture grammy awards that "Lord of the Rings: Return of the King" won
10 = x total number of theatrical Star Trek movies}

The correct answer is either Null, or 100 as near as I can figure it out.
Technically, there is no best picture "grammy" award, however, it is also impossible to divide by zero. The answer then is null.
However, LotR:RotK did win a Grammy for *Best *Score Soundtrack Album for a Motion *Picture*, Television or Other Visual Media

Which is just vague enough that it might qualify. If you count that, then the answer is 100.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 17, 2005)

[sblock]The answer appears to be 1.

5 = Backstreet Boys
1 = Mace Windu
2 = Tim Burton Bat Man Films
/
1 = Best Picture Grammy (as given)
10 = Star Trek Movies (Theatrical Release)

so 10/10 = 1
[/sblock]
Please give the prize to someone....


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 17, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> 5 = {Total number of Backstreet Boys
> 1 = x Total Number of Jedi's named "Mace Windu"
> 2 = x Total number of Tim Burton directed Batman movies}
> 0 or 1 = / {number of Best Picture grammy awards that "Lord of the Rings: Return of the King" won
> ...




Null is not correct. If we do have 10/0 there, there is no answer, or rather, the answer is "undefined".


----------



## TheLe (Jun 17, 2005)

*Winner!!*



			
				Tinner said:
			
		

> 5 = {Total number of Backstreet Boys
> 1 = x Total Number of Jedi's named "Mace Windu"
> 2 = x Total number of Tim Burton directed Batman movies}
> 0 or 1 = / {number of Best Picture grammy awards that "Lord of the Rings: Return of the King" won
> ...




Whoohoo! That is correct! It's true, you cannot divide anything by 0 (except another 0, go fig). I would have also accepted "Undetermined," "Undefined" or something simular.

My hint was correct, ROTK did win 1 Best Picture award, but that was an _OSCAR_ award, not a grammy award. The hints were true, but designed to throw you off a bit.

Romnipotent, I am sorry, but I cannot award you the prize, because the answer is not 0. But you were really close.

Tinner gets the prize since he is close enough, and I already sent you the congrats email.

Kae'Yoss, your answer is technically the true correct answer, so I am giving you prize too.

Congrats to Tinner and Kae'Yoss!

I have emailed both of you already. Let me know the free pdf that you choose, and I will fire it off to you! Congrats!

No more quizzes until next week folks! Thanks for playing!

(I am glad you are all having fun with this!)

~Le


----------



## fafhrd (Jun 17, 2005)

[hijack]Sorry to bring this up again, but it's bugging me.  The dragon restates the problem:



> * The Dragon continues, "The Artifact is behind one of the unopened doors. You now have a choice. You may keep the unopened door that you have chosen, or you can switch to this last unopened door. Choose wisely."*




I would think that the probability would be resorted and thus 50/50 for the other, unchosen door.


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

fafhrd said:
			
		

> [hijack]Sorry to bring this up again, but it's bugging me.  The dragon restates the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that the probability would be resorted and thus 50/50 for the other, unchosen door.




It's all statistics. No matter how you want to think about it, it's still 33% on one and 66% on the other. This has been argued to death (I first saw the Monte Hall/Let's Make a Deal conundrum in 1998). There's no point in arguing because it's all been done before and no one has changed their mind.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 17, 2005)

I win? Woohoo. I guess that's what they said when they told me that I will need all that maths stuff even after I'm done with school


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> I win? Woohoo. I guess that's what they said when they told me that I will need all that maths stuff even after I'm done with school




Actually, they said math was very important but you weren't paying attention... as usual.


----------



## fafhrd (Jun 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's all statistics. No matter how you want to think about it, it's still 33% on one and 66% on the other. This has been argued to death (I first saw the Monte Hall/Let's Make a Deal conundrum in 1998). There's no point in arguing because it's all been done before and no one has changed their mind.




The point I was trying to make is that The Le's scenario is distinct from the Monte Hall version because the dragon restates the problem as quoted above.  The elaboration leads to a second problem with a separate set of odds.


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 17, 2005)

fafhrd said:
			
		

> The point I was trying to make is that The Le's scenario is distinct from the Monte Hall version because the dragon restates the problem as quoted above.  The elaboration leads to a second problem with a separate set of odds.




Not at all, it's exactly Monty's version.  You pick a door, he reveals a bad door and then says, "You can keep your door, or go for what's behind door number [whatever number the remaining door is]."

You would be correct if the Dragon initially presented the problem as, "Pick one of these two doors."

You are trying to discount the initial setup, which you can't do, because it is part of the problem.

You can try it at home as well, do the Monty Haul setup 100 times, and the 50/50 setup 100 times.  Observe the results .


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

fafhrd said:
			
		

> The point I was trying to make is that The Le's scenario is distinct from the Monte Hall version because the dragon restates the problem as quoted above.  The elaboration leads to a second problem with a separate set of odds.




Not at all. In Let's Make a Deal, he would do exactly the same thing. He would give you a choice of the other two doors (let's say 2 and 3). Whether or not you know specifically what's behind door number 1 is irrelevant statistically. The odds are the same regardless. That's where people get confused because, logically, one would think that once you are presented with two choices, from the original 3 and after being told what the 1st choice is, it would be 50/50. But, statistically speaking, the odds don't change.

And this is why I don't like higher level math.


----------



## fafhrd (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a suspicion that phrasing plays a larger part in this than is being admitted, but in the interest of not dragging this out I'll concede to the weight of opinion.


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 17, 2005)

Huh. I hadn't seent his thread, but this looks like fun. I'll have to watch out for postings.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 17, 2005)

Couldn't help but notice the dragon said "the death you avoided", taking it as true, then I'll keep the chosen door.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 18, 2005)

*...*

Look, all of you doubters, just do me a favor okey?

Expand it to 5 doors, and play it with a friend. Select one door number as the treasure and write it down, but do not show it to him.

Let the friend choose a door. Then eliminate 3 unchosen doors, each of which MUST have death behind it.

Then give your friend the option to keep the initially chosen door or switch to the last door.

Is it really 50/50?

Play this game 10 times.

If it is truly 50/50, then  you will know. But I guarantee you that nearly every single time, the initially chosen door will be death, while the last door will be the treasure.

Go ahead. Is it really 50/50?

Play it 10 times and prove me wrong. 

~Le


----------



## jerichothebard (Jun 18, 2005)

Mishihari Lord said:
			
		

> Thanks for the prize.  I sent you an email - the address starts with "ianc"
> 
> The answer to the dragon question seemed odd to me so I looked up some references and reviewed the proofs and I'm pretty sure the ones I saw were wrong.  My calcs show that you have a 50% chance of winning.  I wasn't elegible to enter, but if anyone reading this knows Bayesian analysis I'd be interedted in a critique of my calculations.




Nope.  I ran an analysis of it, with 20000 iterations of it as an automated script, and it came within 1% of being 2/3 winning for switching.  I don't know Bayesian Analysis, but emperical results don't lie (in this case, at least).

If you're interested, you can try it yourself at http://www.maestrakara.com/srjosh/autogame.php.  Note that the iterations are capped at 1000 per trial, please don't abuse my bandwidth.

There's also a detailed examination of it in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=96512


----------



## fafhrd (Jun 18, 2005)

No need to run the trial. Color me convinced. For some reason the 5 door option got the rationale to click where 3 didn't.  Thanks for the answers folks.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jun 18, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Before you is an elder Dragon, who knows of your quest (and can wipe you out with a sneeze). It shows you 3 unopened doors and says, "Behind 1 of these doors is the artifact you seek. Behind 2 of these doors you will find death and eternal hell for all your souls (no save). Choose wisely".
> 
> Now, let's say you choose a door, but do NOT open it.
> 
> ...




I'm not actually convinced that this is equivilent to the Monty Hall scenerio.  Monty (well, in the later shows at least) would always give the choice to switch, and you could know this from watching Let's Make a Deal many times.  The dragon, though, is an unknown.  It's quite possible that while not particularly violent, the dragon wishes you ill and would prefer to see you dead -- and this is supported by the fact that 2 out of 3 doors lead to Death.  What if the dragon only offers the choice to switch to those who initially choose the artifact?


----------



## TheLe (Jun 18, 2005)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> I'm not actually convinced that this is equivilent to the Monty Hall scenerio.  Monty (well, in the later shows at least) would always give the choice to switch, and you could know this from watching Let's Make a Deal many times.  The dragon, though, is an unknown.  It's quite possible that while not particularly violent, the dragon wishes you ill and would prefer to see you dead -- and this is supported by the fact that 2 out of 3 doors lead to Death.  What if the dragon only offers the choice to switch to those who initially choose the artifact?




The Monty Hall Paradox follows some basic rules, which this does:

1) Player chooses a random door

2) Monty knows what is behind each door

3) Monty ALWAYS opens a door that has death behind it

4) Monty ALWAYS gives the player the choice to keep the initial door, or switch to the last unopened door.

Don't read too much into it. The Dragon did the same thing that Monty did. PERIOD. It is the Monty Hall Paradox, and the correct answer is to switch doors at the end. No sense entertaining "What if..?" type questions. Take it for what it is.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Jun 20, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new quiz! All of last week's winners are eligeable for this quiz. Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE.

Today's quiz is a visual one. The first person to correctly identify this image wins the quiz. On to the quiz:

Identify this image:







*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

P.S. I just finished unorthodox Paladins, and will put out a free demo this week. Hooah. You can see it first (and get a discount when it is released) by joining my free Yahoo group: http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/


----------



## Catavarie (Jun 20, 2005)

See through Night Gown


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 20, 2005)

Displacer beast having tea with an invisible stalker, in the dark.

_Edit, ah, there wasn't an image there a moment ago. _


----------



## TheLe (Jun 21, 2005)

Catavarie said:
			
		

> See through Night Gown




Fantastic! That was quick. Took me 10 minutes to make that too, and less than that for you to answer it. (I could not decide which font to use).

I have emailed you already. Let me know what free pdf you would like and I will fire it off to you!

Congrats!

I will see if I can make em a little more challenging. or not. I dunno.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Jun 21, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! This week's winners are *not* eligeable for this quiz. Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE.

*ON TO THE QUIZ!*

-----------------------------------------
Monty the Wizard really likes Baboons. He also likes Bees, Dopplegangers, Hippogriffs, and Mummies (and likes Ettins). He also has a place in his heart for Efreetis and Djinnis, even though they always try to kill him on site.

Monty loves books on his bookshelf, but he especially likes keeping his Wizard spells in his favorite place -- his Trapper Keeper.

Monty loves making Will Saves, but does not like to make Reflex saves or Fortitude saves ("swords are for sissies" wizards always say)

When Monty is out killing creatures, he likes to cast Fireballs.  

Monty especially loves eating Goodberries.
-----------------------------------------

Quiz: Name 3 other things that Monty the Wizard likes (not listed above). 
(note: Monty really loves the number Three)


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 21, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Quiz: Name 3 other things that Monty the Wizard likes (not listed above.




Just for fun since I already won last week: Behir, Wolves and Dinosaurs?

Pinotage


----------



## twwombat (Jun 21, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Quiz: Name 3 other things that Monty the Wizard likes (not listed above).




He wields a dagger in a pinch, since it's light and he knows how to use it.
Surprisingly, he has an excellent appraise skill, even though it's cross-class.
Lastly, he rides a llama, which always gets him odd looks from the peasants.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 21, 2005)

twwombat said:
			
		

> He wields a dagger in a pinch, since it's light and he knows how to use it.
> Surprisingly, he has an excellent appraise skill, even though it's cross-class.
> Lastly, he rides a llama, which always gets him odd looks from the peasants.




WE HAVE A WINNER!

Yess yess. Indeed Monty the Wizard likes his dagger, appraise skill, and llama.

Good work Twwombat! I have emailed you. Let me know your prize choice and I will fire it off to you!  Another quiz tomorrow! (assuming I can think of a good one)

Hooah

*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS* <-- what do you all think of my slogan?

(P.s. Sorry Pinotage! Monty the wizard does not like Behir, Wolves, or Dinosaurs at all.)


----------



## Nifelhein (Jun 21, 2005)

How come you guessed that? really?


----------



## reveal (Jun 21, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Yess yess. Indeed Monty the Wizard likes his dagger, appraise skill, and llama.




I thought Monty liked raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens; bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens; brown paper packages tied up with strings; oh wait, those are a few of _my_ favorite things.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I thought Monty liked raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens; bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens; brown paper packages tied up with strings; oh wait, those are a few of _my_ favorite things.




Actually, that is close, oh musical one.

Yes Monty the Wizard does indeed like kittens, but does not care for raindrops, roses, or whiskers. He likes copper kettles and woolen mittens too, but not brown paper packages tied up with strings.

the riddle continues.... 

~Le
(ps. special thanks to twwombat for answering the riddle while not giving away the reason)


----------



## twwombat (Jun 21, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Yes Monty the Wizard does indeed like kittens, but does not care for raindrops, roses, or whiskers. He likes copper kettles and woolen mittens too, but not brown paper packages tied up with strings.




As an extra hint, he likes copper =and= he likes kettles.  Also woolen =and= mittens.

And affadavits, for that matter.  And matter as well!
Monte likes a lot of stuff.  (Get it?  STUFF!  I crack myself up sometimes...)

(Yay for nonlinear thinking!  When the lighbulb goes on you'll hate me, sho'nuff.)
-w


----------



## cmanos (Jun 21, 2005)

Monte also enjoys eel al la mode, hoola-hooping in the road, and ettercap goads.

I even made it rhyme!


----------



## twwombat (Jun 21, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> (ps. special thanks to twwombat for answering the riddle while not giving away the reason)




If you're struggling with this one, you can use it on your players once you figure it out.  I'm not going to post the answer - it's too much fun to watch people struggle with it.

Hey!  It's a bonus GM tool disguised as a quiz!

And you're welcome, thele...
-w


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 21, 2005)

twwombat said:
			
		

> As an extra hint, he likes copper =and= he likes kettles.  Also woolen =and= mittens.
> 
> And affadavits, for that matter.  And matter as well!
> Monte likes a lot of stuff.  (Get it?  STUFF!  I crack myself up sometimes...)
> ...




hey twwombat...he also likes you!


----------



## TheLe (Jun 21, 2005)

And Monty the Wizard also likes Riddles!


----------



## Wystan (Jun 21, 2005)

He likes,
Puppies and kittens and arrows and fittings,
moo cows and yoohoo hates crying like boohoo

However his favorite thing is a bookkeeper....


----------



## Nifelhein (Jun 21, 2005)

I know some close things on my mother tongue, but cannot really get into picturing this one in another language.


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 21, 2005)

He also likes wheels. And kangaroos.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 21, 2005)

And what is Monty's favorite State (in the USA)?


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 21, 2005)

Missippi

Edit: SPelled it wrong the first time. Should be Mississippi


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 21, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> And what is Monty's favorite State (in the USA)?




the same has his favorite river, I reckon.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 21, 2005)

mississippi


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 21, 2005)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Missippi




I don't know Macbeth, with an answer like that, the wizard might just toss a lightning bolt at you.


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 21, 2005)

nothing to see here said:
			
		

> I don't know Macbeth, with an answer like that, the wizard might just toss a lightning bolt at you.



Well, if it was actually a thing, he would still like it.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 21, 2005)

nothing to see here said:
			
		

> I don't know Macbeth, with an answer like that, the wizard might just toss a lightning bolt at you.




Too bad Monty does not like MacBeth.  But he _does_ like Othello.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 21, 2005)

TheLe, Would he not use magic Missile instead?


----------



## TheLe (Jun 21, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> TheLe, Would he not use magic Missile instead?




Well, he likes Missiles and Arrows, but he is lukewarm to Magic Missiles and Acid Arrows.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 21, 2005)

or sleep?


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 21, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Too bad Monty does not like MacBeth.  But he _does_ like Othello.



And he likes _A Midsummer Night's Dream_, for that matter.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 21, 2005)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Well, if it was actually a thing, he would still like it.




Just not as much.  

And besides, it's not like he'd have any lightning bolt's prepared anyway.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh, blimey! Well tickle me pink. I guess I don't know what Monty likes after all. I always like rogues in any case!   

Pinotage


----------



## Wystan (Jun 21, 2005)

hates watermelon, likes peppers, hates spiders, likes caterpillars, hates paint, likes wallpaper.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh yeah, Monty HATES magic, but he likes Spells.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 21, 2005)

*Answer To Quiz*



			
				thele said:
			
		

> -----------------------------------------
> Monty the Wizard really likes Baboons. He also likes Bees, Dopplegangers, Hippogriffs, and Mummies (and likes Ettins). He also has a place in his heart for Efreetis and Djinnis, even though they always try to kill him on site.
> 
> Monty loves books on his bookshelf, but he especially likes keeping his Wizard spells in his favorite place -- his Trapper Keeper.
> ...




Sorry folks, but I need to give the answer now, before new people get alienated.

twwombat was correct. Monty likes Daggers, Appraise Skill, and Llamas.

As a matter of fact, Monty likes ANYTHING that has 2 consecutive letters in it, like "ri*dd*les," the number "Thr*ee*", and "Handb*oo*ks". He likes "B*oo*bs" and "bu*tt*s" if you were curious.

Great job! 

New quiz tomorrow!


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 21, 2005)

You're a lifesaver, The'Le. I thought this was going to keep me up all night. I've seen so many similar puzzles, but couldn't find the key to unlock the riddle!   

Pinotage


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 21, 2005)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> How come you guessed that? really?




Well,



Spoiler



They all have at least one double letter - da*gg*er, *ll*ama, etc.


----------



## Nifelhein (Jun 21, 2005)

See, in Portuguese we do not have double letters... but I know quite a few games on that line that I tried, damn, sometimes i hate having only one mother tongue!


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 21, 2005)

The'Le, are your products written for 3e or 3.5e?

Pinotage


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 21, 2005)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> See, in Portuguese we do not have double letters... but I know quite a few games on that line that I tried, damn, sometimes i hate having only one mother tongue!




Really?  How interesting...especially since the other major romantic languages do have double letter words.

...you learn a new thing every day!


----------



## Nifelhein (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, we do not have double letters, mainly because the phonetics of our language make that kinda irrelevant, we do have a punctuation signal for the union of an article and a preposition though. The sound does not take the double letters into account and they are not shown either, but most people do speak them as if two letters were there.

_Não há nada que a faça virar *à* esquerda._

The phrase means "_There is nothing that makes her turn left_", note all the signals we use for marking strong words and syllables or specific phonetic sounds, as for the bold one, that is the union I spoke of. 

Learn a thing everyday indeed!  

Edit: most portuguese speakers find it funny that our language is seen as musical or romantic by others, we look at french for that! 

Edit2: rewrote some bits for meaning.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 21, 2005)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> The'Le, are your products written for 3e or 3.5e?
> 
> Pinotage




3.5e. But some of the early books may have some 3e skill references (Unorthodox Rangers for example).

`Le


----------



## gill_smoke (Jun 21, 2005)

Monty knows the following fourth level spells: Mass enlarge / reduce person, Lesser globe of invulnerability, Lesser geas, Dimension Door, Wall of fire/ice; but his favorites are from the Illusion school, Hallucinatory Terrain and Illusory Wall, Phantasmal Killer is ok but refuses to learn Black tentacles but he did cast it from a scroll once. He collects Qaal's tokens like they were going out of style but passed up a wand of invisibility, hates ale loves beer. Likes to kill hates torture.


----------



## kigmatzomat (Jun 21, 2005)

Whew, thanks for the explanation.  In my mind I had it the answer being things that  rhyme along to "a few of my favorite things."  Non-linear thinking?  I arpeggio your non-linear thinking!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 22, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> And what is Monty's favorite State (in the USA)?



I bet he likes Tennessee as much as Mississippi.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 23, 2005)

*New Quiz*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! This week's winners are *not* eligeable for this quiz (but last weeks winners *are*). Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE.

I have an old school quiz for you pc gamers out there.

Quiz
-----------------------------------------

In the EA crpg game *WASTELAND*, you play a group of rangers in the wasteland. What was the name of the most powerful melee weapon in the game, and where could you find one?

-----------------------------------------


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmmmm... Well, I think I have an answer from some creative googling, but since I didn't play the game, I'll let somebody else take it.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 23, 2005)

[sblock]The best melee weapon is the Proton Axe.
Location: Guardian Citadel Inner Sanctum or Outer Sanctum[/sblock]
Let someone else win however


----------



## TheLe (Jun 23, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> The best melee weapon is the Proton Axe.
> Location: Guardian Citadel Inner Sanctum or Outer Sanctum




Correct. We have a winner. Most people forget about the second Proton axe in the ruins of Las Vegas (in an abandoned building).

Wystan, let me know your selection and I will fire it off.

That was too easy. I will put up a new quiz tongiht. See if I can find something less Google-able.

winners, please consider reviewing the products you win -- thanks.

~Le


----------



## Wystan (Jun 23, 2005)

Give it to Gillsmoke...


----------



## TheLe (Jun 23, 2005)

Who is Gillsmoke?


----------



## Random Axe (Jun 23, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> And what is Monty's favorite State (in the USA)?



I think HAWAII would be another one of Monty's favourite states.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 24, 2005)

*tv quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! This week's winners are *not* eligeable for this quiz (but last weeks winners *are*). Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE.


*Time for a tv quote Quiz!*
-----------------------------------------

Identify the tv show that each quote came from:

1. "You double-dipped the chip!"

2. "Autobots, roll out!"

3. "He's a chicken, I tell ya, a giant chicken!"

4. "A nuclear reactor is just like a woman, all you have to do is read the manual and push the right buttons."

5. "Beam me up, Scotty!"

-----------------------------------------

The winner must identify all 5 questions. If you have previously won this week, please do not answer the question (make the other work for it!). Thanks.


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/


----------



## Wystan (Jun 24, 2005)

gill_smoke

A member with 6 posts. He is a few posts up...


----------



## Tamlyn (Jun 24, 2005)

1. Seinfeld
2. Transformers
3. Animaniacs
4. Simpsons
5. Star Trek


----------



## Wystan (Jun 24, 2005)

Removed as requested....


----------



## TheLe (Jun 24, 2005)

Wystan, please edit your post and remove the hints. Some people may be good at that sort of thing. Please also have Gill email me with his winning selection. 

Thank you.

Please note that if the answer is incorrect for a quiz, I typically will *not* say anything until the someone posts the right answer.

~Le


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 24, 2005)

didn't realize that was a hint.


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 24, 2005)

1. "You double-dipped the chip!" - seinfeld George

2. "Autobots, roll out!" - Transformers optimus prime

3. "He's a chicken, I tell ya, a giant chicken!" -animaniacs anyone at the end of a chicken boo ep

4. "A nuclear reactor is just like a woman, all you have to do is read the manual and push the right buttons." simpson Homer

5. "Beam me up, Scotty!" - Star Trek I'm going to say Kirk


----------



## Bulak (Jun 24, 2005)

1. "You double-dipped the chip!"
Seinfeld

2. "Autobots, roll out!"
Transformers

3. "He's a chicken, I tell ya, a giant chicken!"
Animaniacs

4. "A nuclear reactor is just like a woman, all you have to do is read the manual and push the right buttons."
The Simpsons

5. "Beam me up, Scotty!"
Star Trek, animated series


----------



## Tamlyn (Jun 24, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Please note that if the answer is incorrect for a quiz, I typically will *not* say anything until the someone posts the right answer.
> 
> ~Le




The' Le,

I did go in and correct the one I had wrong just a few minutes after the original post. But it may have been after the others got it right on their first try.

Thanks,
Tam


----------



## weiknarf (Jun 25, 2005)

1. Seinfeld
2. Transformers
3. Animaniacs
4. Simpsons
5. As far as I know, this was never actually said.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 25, 2005)

weiknarf said:
			
		

> 1. Seinfeld
> 2. Transformers
> 3. Animaniacs
> 4. Simpsons
> 5. As far as I know, this was never actually said.




That is correct!

"Beam me up, Scotty" was *never* said in Star Trek.  That is just a Myth. Weiknarf, please let me know what prize you want via email, and I will fire it off to you.

Tamlyn, I could not respond earlier because I did not want to tip my hand. I am sorry. It was a good effort though. (I did see your edited post, but "star trek" was still incorrect)

Bulak, there is some dispute as to whether "Beam me up, Scotty" was uttered in the animated series. Most googles sources says it was, while other other sources says it was actually "Beam us up, Scotty" (the episode called The Infinite Vulcan).  I am trying to find someone who has the viewed that episode so that I can verify. I am pretty sure Google is wrong on this one. I will let you all know when I find out (unless there is a trekkie out there who can confirm). For now, I am assuming it was NOT in the animated series.

Good work everyone!

~Le


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 25, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> That is correct!
> 
> "Beam me up, Scotty" was *never* said in Star Trek.  That is just a Myth. Weiknarf, please let me know what prize you want via email, and I will fire it off to you.
> 
> ...





Heh, the actual phrase was 'X to beam up' - where X was the number of people in the team minus all the dead redshirts.

The Auld Grump, for that matter Sherlock Holmes never said 'elementary my dear Watson'...


----------



## TheLe (Jun 25, 2005)

*sorry*

Sorry guys, but it is confirmed, straight from the Trekkies mouths.

In the Animated series, the phrase *Beam us up, Scotty* was uttered in 2 animated episodes, but _Beam me up, scotty_ was never said.

The sources in google is completely wrong, as I thought.

more quizzes later!

~Le


----------



## Tamlyn (Jun 26, 2005)

weiknarf said:
			
		

> 5. As far as I know, this was never actually said.




Wow! I am impressed. Nice job.

~Tam


----------



## Catavarie (Jun 26, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Heh, the actual phrase was 'X to beam up' - where X was the number of people in the team minus all the dead redshirts.
> 
> The Auld Grump, for that matter Sherlock Holmes never said 'elementary my dear Watson'...




Now on a occasion Kirk would say, "Scotty? X to beam up" and you would here scotty come back and say "Aye Cap'n"

just a little tid bit of side knowledge there


----------



## TheLe (Jun 27, 2005)

*quiz: The Necromancer's Trap*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE.

Everyone is eligeable for this quiz, which should be pretty darned difficult

Riddle:


> *The Necromancer's Trap*
> 
> You and your 9 fellow adventurers wander into a cave with a mighty Necromancer that entraps you all, strips you of all your equipment, powers & abilities.
> 
> ...






Good luck. You will need it. 



*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/

Coming this Friday to Rpgnow.com:





(end shameless plug)


----------



## Richards (Jun 27, 2005)

In the hour before they get lined up, everybody decides that when the time comes and they've got the flames over their heads, the last guy in line (the one who goes first), will state the color of the flame of the person in front of him.  If it so happens to match his own color, then he gets to live; otherwise, he's the sacrificial lamb.  However, the ninth guy in line now knows what color his own flame is, so he knows what his answer will have to be in order to live.

Here's where it gets tricky.  If his own flame is the same as the guy immediately in front of him, he can answer truthfully, save his own skin, and also let the guy ahead of him know what color _his_ flame is.  If, however, his flame is green and the guy in front of him has a red flame, he needs to let him know that when he says "green" (to save his own life), he also needs to convey the information "but your flame is red."

How to do so?  Fortunately, everyone agreed ahead of time that if you talk normally, you're passing on the true color of the guy immediately ahead of you, but if you say your "green" or "red" in a really low tone (or in a high squeaky voice, or whatever you've all decided amongst yourselves the code for "your color is the opposite of what I'm saying my color is"), the guy ahead of you knows that his own color is the opposite of what was just said.  

In this way, you can move on down the line, and everybody will be able to save the life of the guy in front of him.  It just sucks to be the last guy in line (the guy who spoke first), because he's only got a 50-50 shot at guessing correctly.

Does that do it?

Johnathan


----------



## BvS (Jun 27, 2005)

This was my initial answer as well, although it seems wrong given that the question says:

_The only thing you can say is "Green" or "Red", and all your teammates will know what color you say, although they will not actually hear you say it._

I'm really stumped on this one, it'll be interesting to see if this is right.


----------



## Richards (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm, I missed that "even though they won't hear you say it" deal.  How does that work?  You'd think you'd be able to hear the guy immediately in back of you talk, wouldn't you?

Johnathan


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 27, 2005)

*The test that stumped them all*

I'd have said something like "tap your foreman on the right shoulder if you speak his colour, tap him left if you say the wrong colour", but that would be communicating, would it?

When they don't hear you, you cannot put meaning in the words, either. Unless they hear the word as you say it repeated by a monotonous voice or something. In that case, you could drawl if you speak truth or something like this. But this sounds like they would hear a message from tape, saying "red" or "green" without any of your speech patterns, since "and all your teammates will know what color you say".

Maybe you can correct yourself? If so, you say the right colour if it is not only yours, but that of the man before you as well. "Green". So you are right, and the guy in front of you knows about green. If the colours are different, you say the wrong one and immediately "correct" yourself. He will know that even his final answer was green - because it was his colour - he meant that you have red.


----------



## BvS (Jun 27, 2005)

Perhaps you could pause for a brief period before saying your answer.  Since your friends cannot hear your answer until you have said it, the amount of time you pause before saying something could provide the communication needed to notify to the person in front of you whether you are also speaking their colour or not.  This still does not help our honourable friend whom has to speak first, but then, that's why the world has clerics


----------



## BvS (Jun 27, 2005)

So basically, the first person to speak says the colour of the person directly in front of him (it may or may not also be his colour)  The second person then either says that colour right away if it is also the colour of the torch above the person's head directly in front of them, or waits for a 5-count before speaking to notify the person in front that their colour is _not _the one they are speaking. And so on down the line.  This way, the first person may or may not guess right, but everyone else knows the answer.

This is the best I can come up with!


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Colored flames put out colored light. If the person in front of you has a solid red flame or a solid green flame, then you have the same colored flame.

If the person in front of you has a red or green flame that has yellow tinges on the side facing you, then you have the opposite color because red + green = yellow.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 27, 2005)

clarification: you can clearly see each flame color that is in front of you. so the first person can see all 9 of his teammates and each flame color that is on their heads, but never his own. The second person can only see the 8 in front of him, but never his own and never the one behind him. etc.

clarification: the flames above your head do not illuminate. It's magical thing. So no, you cannot tell the colors based on your flame illumination.

~Le


----------



## BvS (Jun 27, 2005)

This idea might work! Except that Red Light + Green Light = Yellow Light

Then everyone could survive except the guy at the front of the line (the last one to speak).


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

BvS said:
			
		

> This idea might work! Except that Red Light + Green Light = Yellow Light
> 
> Then everyone could survive except the guy at the front of the line (the last one to speak).




Updated my post but it doesn't really matter since they give off no illumination.


----------



## BvS (Jun 27, 2005)

Blast!   


So I'm assuming my timed-response answer is no good either then?

reveal - awesome Russell quote by the way


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 27, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> clarification: you can clearly see each flame color that is in front of you. so the first person can see all 9 of his teammates and each flame color that is on their heads, but never his own. The second person can only see the 8 in front of him, but never his own and never the one behind him. etc.
> 
> clarification: the flames above your head do not illuminate. It's magical thing. So no, you cannot tell the colors based on your flame illumination.
> 
> ~Le




If you're clarifying: What do the others "hear"? Will the message they hear about the flame retain any inflactions or speech patterns from the original speaker?


----------



## TheLe (Jun 27, 2005)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> If you're clarifying: What do the others "hear"? Will the message they hear about the flame retain any inflactions or speech patterns from the original speaker?




Nope. The Necromancer will mentally tell all the others what the person said, giving absolutely no hints as to what their own colors may be.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Jun 27, 2005)

BvS said:
			
		

> Blast!
> So I'm assuming my timed-response answer is no good either then?




correct. Assume each person has exactly 30 seconds to answer, and the Necromancer always mentally tells the others what color was chosen on the 30th second.

~Le


----------



## BvS (Jun 27, 2005)

But he still has to wait to convey the message telepathically, if the speaker is taking a certain amount of time with his answer... 

Edit: Blast again!


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Can the people move or do they have to stay stationary the whole time?

Another idea, going back to colors, would be to move forward enough so that your flame mingled with the flame of the person in front of you (you can't see your own flame but you can see the persons flame in front of you). If it's a solid color, yours is the same as the person in front of you. If it's yellow, you have the opposite color to the person in front of you.


----------



## Richards (Jun 27, 2005)

I have another clarification question:  Do the people in line know whether the people behind them are right or wrong with their guesses?  Is the whole thing done in silence, or is it more like the tenth person in line says "green," and then there's either an agonizing scream and a burst of flames on the part of the tenth person, or a "congratulations, you may leave" on the part of the necromancer?

...Just fishing for more facts to work with, really.

Johnathan


----------



## BvS (Jun 27, 2005)

Another clarification question:

_strips you of all your equipment, powers & abilities._

So there is absolutely no spellcasting allowed in the one hour that the Necromancer is away?


----------



## TheLe (Jun 27, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> I have another clarification question:  Do the people in line know whether the people behind them are right or wrong with their guesses?  Is the whole thing done in silence, or is it more like the tenth person in line says "green," and then there's either an agonizing scream and a burst of flames on the part of the tenth person, or a "congratulations, you may leave" on the part of the necromancer?
> 
> ...Just fishing for more facts to work with, really.
> 
> Johnathan




Actually, it does not matter. The person could die/live immediately, or they could all be judged after the 10th person gives his response.

The answer to my riddle does not matter one way or the other.

Hint: The colors of the flame does not matter either. In another example of the same riddle, the Necromancer can put a red or green "X" on each person's back, and they have to guess the color.

The results are the same. There is a way to insure that 9 out of 10 people have a 100% chance of survival.

What sucks is that you are all going to kick yourselves when you find out what it is.

`Le


----------



## Tamlyn (Jun 27, 2005)

Daughter posted response before I was finished typing.


----------



## Tamlyn (Jun 27, 2005)

As long as we're grasping at straws...

Can you only answer _Red_ or _Green_ in Common or can you use other languages? If so, Red in common means that yours is red and the person in front of you is red as well. If you say red in Gnomish, yours is red but the person in front of you is green.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 27, 2005)

Tamlyn said:
			
		

> As long as we're grasping at straws...
> 
> Can you only answer _Red_ or _Green_ in Common or can you use other languages? If so, Red in common means that yours is red and the person in front of you is red as well. If you say red in Gnomish, yours is red but the person in front of you is green.




Clarification: Does not matter. When the Necromancer mentally tells the others what answer the previous person gave, he does so in common. Better yet. Assume everyone knows French, and he mentally speaks to them in French.

~Le


----------



## interwyrm (Jun 27, 2005)

*The Answer*

So, scenario 1:
Adventurer 1 says the color in front of him.
Adventurer 2 is saved.
Adventurer 3 says the color in front of him... etc.
5 people are guaranteed salvation.

Scenario 2:
Adventurer 1 says red if 2 and 3 have matching colors. Green otherwise.
Adventurer 2 says the color in front of him if 1 said red.
Adventurer 3 says what 2 said if 1 said red.
6 people are guaranteed salvation.

The real answer.
Adventurer 1 takes a look ahead and seed 9 flames ahead of him. If there are an even amount of red flames, he says red. If there are an odd amount, he says green.
Adventurer 2 looks ahead. If adventurer 1 said red, indicating an even amount, and 2 sees an odd amount, he knows that his flame is red.
Adventurer 3 looks ahead. If 1 said red, 2 said red, he now knows there are an odd amount of red flames left. If he sees an even amount, he knows he is red. Do I need to explain this further?


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 27, 2005)

I think I have the answer. The ten people agree as follows:

First person to choose counts the number of a certain color of light (red of green) in front of him, and then lets the others know what the count was in terms of 'odd' or 'even'. For example, green is the agreed color to count. The first person counts the number of green flames, and indicates whether it is odd or even by agreement of his selection red=odd and green=even.

So, if the first person counts green flames and states red, then there is an odd number of green flames in front of him. The second person then counts the number of green flames in front of him and can then infer whether his flame is green or red. So, if he counts an odd number, his flame is red. If he counts even, his flame is green. The third and subsequent people all take note of the odd or even designation, and change that every time somebody from the second person onwards states a green flame. So if a person states green, the odd changes to even or even changes to odd. Not the best explanation since I'm in a hurry, but I believe it works.

That it?

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 27, 2005)

Shucks! Crossposted!   

Pinotage


----------



## TheLe (Jun 27, 2005)

interwyrm said:
			
		

> The real answer.
> Adventurer 1 takes a look ahead and seed 9 flames ahead of him. If there are an even amount of red flames, he says red. If there are an odd amount, he says green.
> Adventurer 2 looks ahead. If adventurer 1 said red, indicating an even amount, and 2 sees an odd amount, he knows that his flame is red.
> Adventurer 3 looks ahead. If 1 said red, 2 said red, he now knows there are an odd amount of red flames left. If he sees an even amount, he knows he is red. Do I need to explain this further?





*AND WE HAVE A WINNER!* 

That is absolutely correct. In the hour you have before the Necromancer returns, you all agree that the first person will _always_ call out the color that is in an "even" amount.

This means that he always has a 50% chance of living or dying. In this case, going first sucks.

As long as the people in front can properly keep track of what the previous people said, they have a 100% chance of survival. 

The most difficult is the last person, who must keep track of all the answers from the previous nine.

*interwyrm, email me and pick your prize! *

Sorry pinotage. Missed it by 2 minutes...

CONGRATS ALL!

~Le


----------



## interwyrm (Jun 27, 2005)

Technically... that last question would also work if you called out whichever color you saw more of...

Also... I wonder if pinotage likes green better than red. Why did I choose red if red is even, and he said green if green is even. (Which amounts to being exactly the same thing.)


----------



## TheLe (Jun 27, 2005)

interwyrm said:
			
		

> Technically... that last question would also work if you called out whichever color you saw more of...




Nope. It has to be the one color that is odd or even (and everyone needs to know which).

If everyone had a red X/flame, and the first person yells "RED", that means absolutely nothing to the next person.

~Le


----------



## interwyrm (Jun 27, 2005)

didn't think that out too far did I? Oh well.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 27, 2005)

Don't all these solutions depend on there being an even mix of red and green flames?

I mean, if *I* were an Evil necromancer, I'd make 'em all red just to screw with 'em.  

EDIT:

And then, of course, I'd kill them all anyway.  I keep my Evil Overlords' Handbook next to my bedside.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 27, 2005)

PINOTAGE. Please email me.

~Le


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 27, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> Don't all these solutions depend on there being an even mix of red and green flames?
> 
> I mean, if *I* were an Evil necromancer, I'd make 'em all red just to screw with 'em.
> 
> ...




Congratulations, Interwyrm. Well done!

Heh, Patryn!    One would hope that if the color was green and the flames were all red, the first person called even, which would then give the second person a chance to figure out that they're all red. Not that zero greens is 'even' but then the second person would realise that he can't be green since that would imply 'odd' greens and hence all the flames must be red. You could always just force them all to make Int checks, and kill them if they failed and couldn't come up with this idea!   

The'Le, e-mail on the way.

Pinotage


----------



## reveal (Jun 27, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> Don't all these solutions depend on there being an even mix of red and green flames?
> 
> I mean, if *I* were an Evil necromancer, I'd make 'em all red just to screw with 'em.
> 
> ...




First person: Red
Necromancer: Wrong
First person: ARGH!

Second person: Red
Necromancer: Wrong
Second person: But... ARGH!

Third person: Red
Necromancer: Wrong
Third person: Hey... ARGH!

.....


Tenth person: Green?
Necromancer: Wrong
Tenth person: ARGH!
Necromancer: Well that sure was fun.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 27, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> Don't all these solutions depend on there being an even mix of red and green flames?
> 
> I mean, if *I* were an Evil necromancer, I'd make 'em all red just to screw with 'em.
> 
> ...





not quite. The solution is actually to yell out the the ODD number of colors (sorry for the confusion), because the 1st person always sees an odd number of people.

Example 1 (all one color):
-Player A sees 9 RED flames. So he says "RED". (remember, his own color is random, so he has a 50/50 chance of living).  
-Player B sees 8 RED in front of him, so he knows his flame is the 9th one (odd), so he shouts RED. The moment he does that, RED now becomes EVEN.
-Player C sees 7 Red in front of him, and it was originally ODD, But he knows player B shouted RED, so there should be an even number of red in total, therefore HE is the 8th red, so he shouts RED... etc

Example 2 (mixed):
-Player A sees 2 RED flames and 7 GREEN, so he shouts "GREEN", because GREEN is ODD.
--Assume player B sees 1 RED and 7 GREEN in front of him. Well, Green is ODD, which is still truee from his point of view, therefore he knows his is RED.
--Assume player B sees 2 RED and 6 GREEN in front of him. Well, Green is ODD, but he does not see an odd number, so he knows that he is GREEN.

Mathematically it is sound. Remember, play A *always* sees an odd number of players. So one of the colors *must* be odd.

Conclusion:
-It sucks to be player A

~Le


----------



## interwyrm (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok... I hope I'm not speaking too soon on this one. If you say red if there are even red, and green if there are odd red, then it doesn't matter how many adventurers there are... only the first one might die. (Well... assuming that somebody doesn't screw up and lose track.)

Hehe... a devious necromancer might put a whole village to this test... something like... I dunno... 1000 people, and laugh when they start losing track.


----------



## interwyrm (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh yes... and with the original situation, make sure that the lawful stupid paladin is first to be asked.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 28, 2005)

*4th of July, aka Independance Day*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE.

People who have won this week are *not* eligeable for the quiz, so please do not post.

This one should be pretty easy, especially with all my hints.



> The 4th of July is very important to American history, as it celebrates *Independance Day*. The 4th of July is celebrated every year here in the USA and serves as the most patriotic day of the year. The 4th of July is big enough to influence even movies, as noted in the movie *Independance Day*, which was shortened to *ID4* (Jeff Goldblum rocks). The 4th of July celebrates the Decleration of Independance (1776), which basically announces that we are seperating from Britain and will no longer be their Colony. Needless to say, Britain was not happy.
> 
> Question: Is there a 4th of July in Britain?
> 
> ...





*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/

Coming this Friday to Rpgnow.com:





(end shameless plug)


----------



## Wystan (Jun 28, 2005)

Deleted so someone else can win


----------



## BvS (Jun 28, 2005)

Of course there is a 4th of July in Britain! It will occur on a Monday this year. I don't believe they celebrate anything about it though.


----------



## reveal (Jun 28, 2005)

I will answer this only if I can get the new Unorthodox Paladins book. 

Answer:
[sblock]There is a 4th of July in Britain. There's a 4th of July in every country that a July in its calendar.[/sblock]


----------



## reveal (Jun 28, 2005)

BvS said:
			
		

> Of course there is a 4th of July in Britain! It will occur on a Monday this year. I don't believe they celebrate anything about it though.




Darn you!


----------



## BvS (Jun 28, 2005)

Just a little faster.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 28, 2005)

AH, but I was fast enough to post it and delete it before either of you...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 28, 2005)

I say no, because that format is not used in Britain.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 28, 2005)

*winner!*



			
				BvS said:
			
		

> Of course there is a 4th of July in Britain! It will occur on a Monday this year. I don't believe they celebrate anything about it though.




You are correct sir! I suspected a non-American would correctly answer, as most Americans say "No".

BvS, email me your prize selection and I will fire it off to you.

Wystan, as a subscriber to this thread I saw your original post which had the answer, so I will award you too. email me your selection and I will fire it off to you.

Reveal: Unorthodox Paladins will not be eligeable as a prize here for a couple months. Sorry.

Hmmm, I need another quiz later this afternoon I think. I need to think of a good question that is hard to google. Preferrably something that does not involve 10 people with colored flames on their head. I'll see what I can do.


~Le


----------



## BvS (Jun 28, 2005)

Cool!  Thanks again.  Email sent.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 28, 2005)

I wish no prize....  I answered fast without thinking... Let others win...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, that was really mean. I sat there thinking: The answer just cannot be "Yes" - while of course britain will be there when it's July's time, and the month will have a 4th day, but it is probably a trick, like with the equation with the movie awards.    

Like that quiz "What was on 24th of december 1871" With the answer being Christmas Eve.



			
				Wystan said:
			
		

> I wish no prize....  I answered fast without thinking... Let others win...




You are getting the prize in addition to someone else, not instead of.

Or are you going to decline twice so thele can showcase the praises of his gift?


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jun 28, 2005)

*sigh* Always slow to the uptake, I guess that is what I get for being on the west coast of the US... Oh well, it is always good to keep an eye out for brain teasers at least...


----------



## Wystan (Jun 28, 2005)

I will be looking to offer monetary recompense for future TheLe products. I seek none free....


----------



## Breakdaddy (Jun 28, 2005)

kigmatzomat said:
			
		

> And here I thought you had a fetish for legumes.




Lots of peeps have a fetish for John Leguizamo.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Jun 28, 2005)

Breakdaddy said:
			
		

> Lots of peeps have a fetish for John Leguizamo.




Errr...did I say that aloud


----------



## TheLe (Jun 28, 2005)

*For you west coaster and fanboys:*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE.

People who have won this week are *not* eligeable for the quiz, so please do not post.



> This one is for you West Coasters and Fantastic Four fanboys out there:
> 
> During the _Walt Simonson_ run on *The Fantastic Four*, The Rosebud II took the group to the far future, where they ran into the *TVA* and a certain bounty hunter that the *TVA* commissioned. Who was this bounty hunter, and what does the *TVA* stand for?





*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/

Coming this Friday to Rpgnow.com:





(end shameless plug)


----------



## interwyrm (Jun 28, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I need another quiz later this afternoon I think. I need to think of a good question that is hard to google. Preferrably something that does not involve 10 people with colored flames on their head. I'll see what I can do.
> ~Le




How about a logic puzzle... you know... one of those Andy is taller than Jake etc. find out who is which height and who likes what kind of car sort of thing. Only.. um... make it D&D themed... who is which class and who is afraid of what monster.


----------



## Catavarie (Jun 28, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> [imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE.
> 
> People who have won this week are *not* eligeable for the quiz, so please do not post.
> 
> ...




Death's Head, the Time variance authority *EDITED*


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, the TVA is the Time Variance Authority, and I'm guessing the Bounty Hunter was none other then Justice Peace, since he worked for the TVA some of the time.\

Now to see if my Inane Comic Triva is up to par.


----------



## Catavarie (Jun 28, 2005)

woops I said the wrong one   got it corrected now though


----------



## TheLe (Jun 28, 2005)

Catavarie said:
			
		

> Death's Head, the Time variance authority *EDITED*




correct! The Time Variance Authority hired Death's Head to investigate the Time Disturbance and incorrectly thougth that the Fantastic Four were the cause.

Death's Head eventually teams up with the FF and finds the real bad guys. His time stabilization device was hit in a battle and he is transported back to his real time leaving FF (with Thor and Iron Man) to finish up the desd.  It eventually leads to the destruction of that universe. Well, that time thread anyway.

You should all go pick up the Simonson run on the Fantastic Four. It was was really fantastic.

Catavarie, pick out your prize and email me. Good work.

`Le


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 28, 2005)

Dang! Oh well, I knew that part of my answer was mostly a guess. Perhaps next time...


----------



## TheLe (Jun 30, 2005)

*The BIG quiz*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE.

This is a BIG quiz, but the prize is equally as big.



> The Big Quiz:
> 
> *1) MOVIES.*
> An old movie is credited with saying the words, *"Play It Again, Sam"*, but this is a misquote (it was never said). What movie is this?
> ...





~Le

*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/

Coming this Friday to Rpgnow.com:





(end shameless plug)


----------



## Richards (Jun 30, 2005)

Let's give it a try:

1.  "Casablanca."

2.  "Darmok and Jilad at Tanagra" - from an episode of Star Trek: the Next Generation.

4.  5.

5.  Also 5.

6.  Stunning fist.

7.  Zone of truth.

8.  3/day.

I don't know all of them, but this should get me at least 6 right answers.

Johnathan


----------



## reveal (Jun 30, 2005)

1. Casablanca

2. Darmok and Jilad, at Tanagra

3. 0

4. 5

5. 5

6. Stunning Fist

7. Zone of Truth

8. 3

9. Agincourt, France

10. Lake Havasu City, Arizona, USA


----------



## TheLe (Jun 30, 2005)

*Damn, that was quick*

And we have our winners!

Congrats, Richards, you were the first to get at least 6 right! Pick out a pdf of your choice from my list, email me, and I will fire it off to you! (I am leaving town tomorrow, so it may have to wait till I get back)

Reveal... impressive... most impressive. Email please so that I can have your address on file. I will fire it off to you when I come back from vacation next week (since it is being released on Friday).

Note, since I am on vacation till Monday, no more quizzes for the rest of the week, sorry.

On to the answers
1) "Play It Again, Sam" supposedly came from Casablanca, but it was never said in that movie! This mistake started because of the 1970's Woody Allen movie, "Play It Again, Sam"

2) The full quote is: "Darmok and Jilad at Tanagra", and was Star Trek the Next Generation. The next line is "Darmok and Jilad, on the ocean."

3) Take the number of "Best Picture" Grammies won by "Lord of the Rings: Return of the King", and divide that by the total number of members who star in "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy". What is the result?

Answer: 0 / 5. 
0 divided by anything equals 0.

4) Take your Age, multiply it by 2, then add 10, then divide by 2, then subtract your age
No matter what number your Age is, the answer is always 5 -- try it!

5) D20 MATH
Take the Base Attack Bonus values of the following, and give me the average:
5th level Barbarian
7th level Bard
10th level Wizard

The BAB for each of these is 5.

6) d20 FEATS
What is the name of this feat?
7) d20 SPELLS
What is the name of this spell?

It suprises me that you all got those so easily. You are true D20 folk.


8) A 13th level Paladin can Smite Evil how many times per day?
Answer: Three.

9) In Shakespeare's Henry V, where was the final battle fought?
Agincourt is correct. I love Henry V. Great book, great movies. If you have not seen it, go rent the Kenneth Branaugh version. It makes Shakespeare cool again.

10) The 140-year old London Bridge is located in what city?
Answer: Lake Havasu City, Arizona, USA

London Bridge was indeed falling down. It was purchased and brought to AZ, brick by brick. A nice quick history can be found here: http://www.outwestnewspaper.com/london.html

Any true David Hasselhoff fan should know this (he was in a movie about Jack the Ripper appearing in the modern day times because of London Bridge).

Good work to all! The force is strong in you.

see you all next week!

~Le

(man this is fun)


----------



## TheLe (Jul 13, 2005)

*New Quiz*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] MISS ME?

Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

*The Le Games reviewers and freelancers are not eligeable for this quiz.* 

2 prizes will be given out today to 2 different users.



> *PLEASE ONLY ANSWER ONE*
> 
> *Question 1: Who is this?*
> Dean Cain is famous for his role as Clark Kent in the tv show *Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman*. But he almost lost out to which major star?
> ...





*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/

Available now at Rpgnow.com:





(end shameless plug)


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 13, 2005)

Kevin Sorbo was almost Clark Kent. Hercules AND Superman? Jeez, think he would have been a title type-cast?

The feat you refer to is Windfall.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 13, 2005)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Kevin Sorbo was almost Clark Kent. Hercules AND Superman? Jeez, think he would have been a title type-cast?
> 
> The feat you refer to is Windfall.




correct. Windfall is a d20 modern feat.

Sorry, but you only win 1 prize, Macbeth.  You were only supposed to answer 1 of these, while someone else answers the other. email me your selection.

I will run another quiz shortly so that someone else can win the second free pdf book.

~Le


----------



## Tamlyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Woohoo! Welcome back!


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Dang! SOrry about that, I didn't actually reread the instructions, I was so sure somebody else would be working on a post with the answers. My bad, sorry to anybody else who was going for that.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 13, 2005)

Is the answer to question #2 Honest Merchant from Oriental Adventures?


Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 13, 2005)

The answer to question #1 is either Kevin Sorbo or Gerard Christopher (he played Superboy in 1988).


----------



## Romnipotent (Jul 13, 2005)

Gerard Christopher is indeed the first choice, but when producers found out he was Superboy they dropped him.
Go Google-Fu! 
http://superman.ws/fos/thescreen/lnc/


----------



## TheLe (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry, but the prize was already given to MacBeth, who accidentally answered both questions. He was only awarded 1 prize. It happens.

Anywho, I will post another quiz in a couple hours. 

~Le


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 13, 2005)

Okay, thanks anyway. I will try again later with the new quiz.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 13, 2005)

*New Quiz*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

*The Le Games reviewers and freelancers are not eligeable for this quiz.* 


*This week's winners are not eligeable for this quiz*



> *This week's winners are not eligeable for this quiz*
> 
> Take a look at the image below. What is the name of this magic using, glasses wearing, British teen who owns an owl?
> 
> ...






*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/

Available now at Rpgnow.com:





(end shameless plug)


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jul 13, 2005)

Harry Potter?


----------



## billd91 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm guessing Neil Gaiman's Tim Hunter.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 13, 2005)

*Whoohoo!*



			
				billd91 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Neil Gaiman's Tim Hunter.




*Timothy Hunter* is correct! Tim first appeared in Neil Gaiman's *The Books of Magic*, well before that hack Harry Potter did. I recommend that you ALL pick up this fantastic graphic novel (well, it was a 4 part mini series) and see what a magic is really about. Remember, there is always a price!

congrats Billd91! Email me your prize selection and I will fire it off sometime today!

More quizzes later this week, assuming I am not swamped with World of Warcraft.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Jul 14, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

*The Le Games reviewers and freelancers are not eligeable for this quiz.* 

*This week's winners are not eligeable for this quiz*



> *This week's winners are not eligeable for this quiz*
> 
> I have listed *10 FANTASY* print publications (not pdf). Who publishes these books? First one to correctly answer 6 gets a free book. First to answer all 10 correctly also gets a free book. Yes, it is possible to win both.
> 
> ...






*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/

Available now at Rpgnow.com:





(end shameless plug)


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 14, 2005)

AEG - Legend Of The Five Rings: Secrets Of The Shadowlands
Bad Axe    -  Heroes Of High Favor: Elves
K&C - Kingdoms Of Kalamar: The Gnomes & Kobolds
Louis Porter, Jr. Design -  Haven: Path Of Rage
White Wolf Publishing - DragonMech: Steam Warriors
Palladium - Rifts: Chaos Earth
Gold Rush Games - The Dragons Gate - San Angelos Chinatown
Goodman Games - Dungeon Crawl Classics #6: Temple of the Dragon Cult
Sword & Sorcery Studio - Monte Cook’s Arcana Evolved
 Crown Forum - How to Talk to a Liberal (If You Must): The World According to Ann Coulter


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 14, 2005)

Btw.. AEG is alderac entertainment group and K&C is Kenzer and Company


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2005)

Heroes of High Favor: ELVES - Bad Axe Games
Rifts: Chaos Earth - Palladium Books 
Kingdoms Of Kalamar: The Gnomes & Kobolds - Kenzer and Company 
Monte Cook’s Arcana Evolved - White Wolf Publishing
How to Talk to a Liberal (If You Must): The World According to Ann Coulter - Three Rivers Press 
DragonMech: Steam Warriors - White Wolf Publishing


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2005)

And the other 4:

Legend Of The Five Rings: Secrets Of The Shadowlands - Alderac
Haven: Path Of Rage - Louis Porter Jr. Designs 
The Dragons Gate - San Angelos Chinatown - Gold Rush Games
Dungeon Crawl Classics #6: Temple of the Dragon Cult - Goodman Games


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 14, 2005)

"I have listed *10 FANTASY* print publications
How to Talk to a Liberal (If You Must): The World According to Ann Coulter"

Hehehehehe


----------



## TheLe (Jul 14, 2005)

interwyrm said:
			
		

> "I have listed *10 FANTASY* print publications
> How to Talk to a Liberal (If You Must): The World According to Ann Coulter"
> 
> Hehehehehe




Thanks. I try. 

*WE HAVE OUR WINNERS!*

Whoohoo! We have our 2 winners!

Goddess Fallen Angel & interwyrm, please send me your winning choices.

Sorry interwyrm, but Arcana Evolved was actually published by *White Wolf*.

And The Ann Coulter book had 2 publishers, Three Rivers and Crown (Canada), so you were both correct on that one.

Great Work! Email me your winning choices!

~Le


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 14, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Sorry interwyrm, but Arcana Evolved was actually published by *White Wolf*.




http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...103-1729940-0368638?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2005)

I didn't get all 10 right, did I? Just 6? I pretty much guessed on a couple of them.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2005)

White Wolf: 
http://secure1.white-wolf.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=599&


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

interwyrm said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...103-1729940-0368638?v=glance&s=books&n=507846
> 
> ?




http://secure1.white-wolf.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=599

From Monte's site: "The White Wolf Online Catalog is an authorized online retailer for Malhavoc Press titles."

I would go with Amazon on this one. White Wolf probably just has it because they are authorized to sell Malhavoc books.

Edit: Did a little more searching by using the ISBN 1-58846-780-5. Depending on which site you use, it was either published by White Wolf, Sword & Sorcery, or Psi (whoever that is).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2005)

I thought it was a last minute change or something... I seem to recall the White Wolf logo actually being on the back of the book, but I don't have it with me at the moment....


----------



## TheLe (Jul 14, 2005)

*Hooah*



			
				reveal said:
			
		

> http://secure1.white-wolf.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=599
> 
> From Monte's site: "The White Wolf Online Catalog is an authorized online retailer for Malhavoc Press titles."
> 
> I would go with Amazon on this one. White Wolf probably just has it because they are authorized to sell Malhavoc books.





I am not so sure. Amazon lists Wotc as the publisher for Sword & Sorcery's RAVENLOFT.

I will look into it and get back to you. In the mean time,

Goddess FallenAngel and interwyrm each chooses 1 prize.

For now, interwyrm is credited as the first to get at least 6 right, and Goddess is credited as the first to get 10 right.

I am not going to take your prizes away from you. If I find that S&SPublishing did indeed publish the book, then I will award interwyrm with another prize.

If anyone else finds the answer, let me know. Thanks.

~Le


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> I am not so sure. Amazon lists Wotc as the publisher for Sword & Sorcery's RAVENLOFT.
> 
> I will look into it and get back to you. In the mean time,
> 
> ...




Did a little more searching by using the ISBN 1-58846-780-5. Depending on which site you use, it was either published by White Wolf, Sword & Sorcery, or Psi (whoever that is).

Sword and Sorcery - http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...11-1/ref=sr_11_1/102-5732198-6875330?v=glance

White Wolf - http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbninquiry.asp?ISBN=1588467805&pdf=y

Two different online booksellers with two different answers.


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 14, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> I am not going to take your prizes away from you. If I find that S&SPublishing did indeed publish the book, then I will award interwyrm with another prize.
> 
> If anyone else finds the answer, let me know. Thanks.
> 
> ~Le




thelemon the wise?


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 14, 2005)

I always thought Sword and Sorcery was the d20 branch/imprint of White Wolf, making both right in a way...


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

From the description of Ruins of Intrigue, directly from White Wolf's site:

http://secure1.white-wolf.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=629



> Requires the use of the Dungeons & Dragons Third Edition Core Books, published by Wizards of the Coast. *Requires the use of Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved, published by Malhavoc Press.*




Emphasis added.


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> I always thought Sword and Sorcery was the d20 branch/imprint of White Wolf, making both right in a way...




It is. http://www.swordsorcery.com leads to http://www.white-wolf.com/swordsorcery/index.php


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 14, 2005)

But I thought Malhavoc was an imprint of Sword and Sorcery?

Before this, I had always thought it to be White Wolf -> Sword and Sorcery -> Malhavoc. Maybe I was wrong...


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> But I thought Malhavoc was an imprint of Sword and Sorcery?
> 
> Before this, I had always thought it to be White Wolf -> Sword and Sorcery -> Malhavoc. Maybe I was wrong...




You're probably right. Going to White Wolf's site, it lists this under RPGs, which I'm assuming means they publish these:

RPGs
   Dragonmech
   Everquest
   Gamma World
   Malhavoc Press
   Necromancer Games
   Ravenloft
   Scarred Lands
   Trinity Universe
   World of Warcraft


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2005)

Does anyone actually have a hard copy of the book they can open to the inside cover and read the publisher's info?


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 14, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually have a hard copy of the book they can open to the inside cover and read the publisher's info?




That might not even solve it. Can a book be published under one name to start, and then another later on?


----------



## TheLe (Jul 15, 2005)

I started a thread discussing it here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139950


The answer is still pretty vague and the discussion is still ongoing.

`Le


----------



## reveal (Jul 15, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> I started a thread discussing it here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139950
> 
> ...




Maybe you should post the question on Monte's board.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 17, 2005)

I know there's only 15 minutes left in the day here in my time zone, and for The Le the day has already passed, and also that all the people subscribed to the thread will be hoping for another contest, but I just wanted to post a quick "Happy Birthday" to The Le. I have long been impressed with how you run your business and with the great products you put out.

-Dave


----------



## TheLe (Jul 17, 2005)

*Thanks!*



			
				DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> I know there's only 15 minutes left in the day here in my time zone, and for The Le the day has already passed, and also that all the people subscribed to the thread will be hoping for another contest, but I just wanted to post a quick "Happy Birthday" to The Le. I have long been impressed with how you run your business and with the great products you put out.
> 
> -Dave




Thanks Dave! You are the only one (besides my wife) who remembered my birthday. Not even my parents (or cats) remembered. You da man. Can I offer you a free book? Any book of your choice (including U.Paladins).  Email me your choice and it is yours. I insist. (There is still 1 minute left here in Ohio for my birthday).

Hooah.

You da man.

~Le


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey, happy birthday from me, too! (No, I'm not doing that to get a free book  )

But really, I think you misunderstand the concept of birthday presents: The one who's birthday it is gets the present, he doesn't make them


----------



## Nifelhein (Jul 17, 2005)

White Wolf maded a publisher for fantasy d20 games called sword and sorcery long ago, when they decided ti enter the market, a new department for a new area of business.

Monte makes only pdfs, he prefers to use an already stabilished publisher as their printer and distributor, so they have given sword and sorcery, a subsidiary of white wolf, their publisher, but their company is the malhavoc press, which works with producing and making pdfs, which are now available through drivethrough rpg.

That is it in a nut shell.

The most correct answer would be sword and sorcery, any of them is essentially right though.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 17, 2005)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> White Wolf maded a publisher for fantasy d20 games called sword and sorcery long ago, when they decided ti enter the market, a new department for a new area of business.
> 
> Monte makes only pdfs, he prefers to use an already stabilished publisher as their printer and distributor, so they have given sword and sorcery, a subsidiary of white wolf, their publisher, but their company is the malhavoc press, which works with producing and making pdfs, which are now available through drivethrough rpg.
> 
> ...




That's what I have come to conclude too.

Reveal, you are credited with getting all 10 correct first. Please pick a second prize and email me your selection.

Kae'Yoss, thanks for the bday wishes.

Hooah.

`Le


----------



## reveal (Jul 17, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> That's what I have come to conclude too.
> 
> Reveal, you are credited with getting all 10 correct first. Please pick a second prize and email me your selection.
> 
> ...




That was on the one for the Unorthodox Paladin book. *interwyrm* got all of the publishers right.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That was on the one for the Unorthodox Paladin book. *interwyrm* got all of the publishers right.




Oops. Right.  It's  interwyrm's win. Email me your prize selection  interwyrm. Unorthodox Paladins is not eligeable as a prize for this quiz, sorry.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Jul 18, 2005)

*Unorthodox Fighters*

[imagel]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/tn/unorthodoxfighters_tn200w.jpg[/imagel]Any of you want a free review copy of *Unorthodox Fighters*?

The latest review of it, here on EnWorld, ultimately gave it 3/5 stars, which is good. However, felt that the review itself was very negative and felt more like 1/5 stars. 

I stand by this book, and I think it is alot better than that. And I want a second opinion.

*Unorthodox Fighters* is small, about 25 pages. So you should be able to review it pretty quickly and post it here on ENworld.

any takers?

Email me. And if you do review it, be don't lie. *Be honest please*. If you don't like it, I will forgive you for your lack of taste. 

I'll give out a dozen or so copies to the first takers. PLEASE REVIEW IT IF YOU ACCEPT.

~Le


----------



## Wystan (Jul 18, 2005)

I'll review it. Will take until next Friday.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 18, 2005)

Groovy. Click on my name on the left, and select SEND EMAIL. And give me your email address. I will fire off a free copy tonight.

`Le


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 18, 2005)

I would love to, but I dont know how to post a review.


----------



## reveal (Jul 18, 2005)

kanithardm said:
			
		

> I would love to, but I dont know how to post a review.




http://www.enworld.org/faq.php?faq=reviews_faq


----------



## Nifelhein (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't quite have the time, so i will let the first one i coudl really take a seat on to the ones to come...


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/faq.php?faq=reviews_faq




Thats nice and all, but it doesn't tell me where to goto post it.


----------



## derbacher (Jul 18, 2005)

Email sent. I look forward to this.


----------



## Nifelhein (Jul 18, 2005)

Review section of enworld (on first drop down menu on the tope of site pages)

Go to the product page you want to review (the one he is offering is here) and click on the link new review, it is an image right below review of this product.

Should not be that hard.


----------



## derbacher (Jul 18, 2005)

The Le, please don't email the copy of Unorthodox fighters to me for review. After reading the reviews here, I just went to RPGNow and bought it for myself....  

I'm downloading it right now.

Edit: Blast! you already sent them as I was downloading the other! Oh well, you can never have too many PDFs!


----------



## Nifelhein (Jul 18, 2005)

He could still use a review though. And it seems the reviews page have been staling lately, so enworld could use more reviews too.


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 18, 2005)

I'll review it too if you are still handing them out.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jul 19, 2005)

I wouldn't mind doing a review for you, but I'm just too busy finishing up some other writing. You know...


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey thele, you accidently sent me two PDFs. thx for the second one though.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 19, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.



> *PLEASE ONLY ANSWER ONE*
> 
> In the book, *The Wizard of Oz*, Dorothy begins her jouney to the Emerald city on the _yellow brick road_.
> 
> ...




2 prizes will be given out to whoever answer the first question and the last.

Edited: Anyone can enter this quiz.

`Le


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/

Available now at Rpgnow.com:





(end shameless plug)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 19, 2005)

The shoes are ruby in the movie, but they're silver in the books.  That was actually a big change for the symbolism of the story!


----------



## Nifelhein (Jul 19, 2005)

Her shoes are silver.

edit: just a sec too late.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 19, 2005)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> The shoes are ruby in the movie, but they're silver in the books.  That was actually a big change for the symbolism of the story!




We have our first winner! That's right, the shoes are *silver* in the book, which is a big deal since it walks on a yellow brick road.

In the movie, it was changed to ruby red to help show off _technicolor_.

Chooser yer prize, CRGreathouse, and email me your choice!

Now, for the rest of you, what did the silver/yellowbrickroad symbolize?

`Le


----------



## derbacher (Jul 19, 2005)

The Yellow Brick Road symbolized the gold stamdard, and the silver slippers symbolized the silver standard of monetary value, a standard that the Populist party of the day wanted adopted. (Also known as bi-metalism.)


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 19, 2005)

I've already won, and I don't want to take any more prizes, so I'll post in Spoiler form:

[sblock]
According to academics (and maybe even the author!), The Wizard of Oz is an allegory about the change in US economics between the Gold Standard and the Silver Standard.  Walking the yellow brick (gold) road in silver shoes was an appeal to a bimetallic standard.  You can find more info here: http://home.earthlink.net/~jcorbally/eng218/rcross.html[/sblock]


----------



## TheLe (Jul 19, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> The Yellow Brick Road symbolized the gold stamdard, and the silver slippers symbolized the silver standard of monetary value, a standard that the Populist party of the day wanted adopted. (Also known as bi-metalism.)




That is correct. Good work! Choose a prize, and email me the selection, and I will fire it off to you!

As for everyone else, please do not post spoilers in the future. When you post a spoiler, anyone can view it and steal the answer.

If it takes 24 hours for someone to get the correct answer, than so be it.

The Wizard of Oz is filled with alot of politics actually. For example, the Wizard of Oz himself represents president McKinley at the time, while the tin man represents big industry.

`Le


----------



## TheLe (Jul 20, 2005)

*New!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.


*This week's winners* are not eligeable for this quiz, please do not give hints or spoilers.







> *This week's winners* are not eligeable for this quiz, please do not give hints or spoilers.
> 
> One of the oldest prophecies in the Forgotten Realms states that you will find and destroy a hideous evil before it can mature and destroy the world. After two decades of searching, you have found the final clue to end this quest. The dragon you spoke to said, "go to the lake, where only one tree stands. Find it's reflection within the lake, and it will point you to the evil you seek". So you go to that lake and find a single Pine Tree. You look down into the lake's surface and see the reflection of the tree, and where the tip of it is pointing to. *Where is the reflection pointing?*
> 
> ...






*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!

Want more free stuff, and coupons to our newest books? Come join our Yahoo Group, for free! http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheLeGames/

Available now at Rpgnow.com:





(end shameless plug)


----------



## thompgc (Jul 20, 2005)

The reflection of the tree is pointing at you
(SW in the picture)


----------



## TheLe (Jul 20, 2005)

thompgc said:
			
		

> The reflection of the tree is pointing at you
> (SW in the picture)




That is correct! No matter *where* you are standing, the tree's reflection *always* points to yourself. *Always*.

Remember, _Reflections Come From Within_.

congrats thompgc, pick out a prize and email me your choice, and I will fire it off to you for free!

`Le


----------



## Nifelhein (Jul 21, 2005)

Unless you are right beside the tree, then it will not point at you.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jul 21, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Remember, _Reflections Come From Within_.




Is that one of those Zen jokes, like when Buddha went to a hot dog vendour and said "Make me one with everything". And the guy wouldn't give him any money back, cause "true change comes from within"?


----------



## TheLe (Jul 22, 2005)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Is that one of those Zen jokes, like when Buddha went to a hot dog vendour and said "Make me one with everything". And the guy wouldn't give him any money back, cause "true change comes from within"?




No, "Reflections come from within" is something someone taught me a long time ago, in the exact same manner. These days I use it to make angsty goth people go "whoa, that's deep".

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Jul 22, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

*This week's winners* are not eligeable for this quiz. *Please do not post hints or spoilers.*
 Answer section A *or* B* only*. Not both.



> *This week's winners* are not eligeable for this quiz. *Please do not post hints or spoilers.*
> Answer section A *or* B* only*. Not both.
> What movies did these quotes come from?
> *Section A:*
> ...







> *This week's winners* are not eligeable for this quiz. *Please do not post hints or spoilers.*
> Answer section A *or* B* only*. Not both.
> What movies did these quotes come from?
> *Section B:*
> ...




2 prizes will be given. One for the person who answers section A, and one for the person who answers section B. Answer only one section. If you answer both sections, you win nothing.


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jul 22, 2005)

A is goodfellas.


----------



## CalicoDave (Jul 22, 2005)

A is:
A1: Napoleon Dynamite
A2: Tombstone
A3: When Harry Met Sally
A4: So I Married An Axe Murderer


----------



## Tinner (Jul 22, 2005)

B1 - Notting Hill
B2 - Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan
B3 - Sleepless in Seattle
B4 - The Transformers: The Movie
B5 - The Patriot


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 22, 2005)

section A


----------



## TheLe (Jul 22, 2005)

*Wiiinnneeerrrsss!*

Impressive... most impressive.

B was definitely harder than A -- I thought for sure the Notting Hill or Sleepless in Seattle quote would be hard. Then again, I suppose I am not the only guy who likes a good chick-flick.

Congrats to *CalicoDave* and * Tinner*!

Select a prize from my list, and email me your choice, and I will fire it off to you fine folk.

Congrats again!

`Le


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 23, 2005)

My review of Unorthodox Fighters will take till next week.  I had technical poblems, so dont think im just running off with it.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 25, 2005)

*Cartoon Cartoons*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.



> *ANYONE* can enter this quiz.
> 
> *Are you bold?*
> 
> ...




Good hunting.


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## jerichothebard (Jul 25, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> 1) Hank, Diana, Sheila
> 2) Handy, Papa, Brainy
> 3) Jazz, Rumble, Ar-cee
> 4) Leader-1, Cy-Kill, Turbo
> ...



1) Dungeons and Dragons
2) the Smurfs
3) the Transformers
4) Go-Bots
5) Battle of the Planets
6) Jace and the Wheeled Warriors
7) Defenders of the Earth
8) inhumanoids
9) Jem
10) Galaxy High
11) Silverhawks
12) Hethcliff and the Catillac Cats/Cats & Company
13) Thundercats
14) powerpuff girls
15) Robotech
16) Dexter's Laboratory
17) Dungeons and Dragons (again)
18) Thundarr the Barbarian
19) The Herculoids
20) Tiny Toon Adventures


----------



## TheLe (Jul 25, 2005)

*wiiinnnneeerrr!*

And the Bard has answered! We have a Winner!

Congrats, *jerichothebard*! Pick out your prize, and email me your selection, and I will fire it off to you!

~Le


----------



## jerichothebard (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks!

I'm not sure if it's cool or sad that I knew a lot of those without resorting to Google-fu.  I know which one my wife would say, though...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jul 25, 2005)

You did that by memory? I'm impressed, your geekness is beyond mine. I bow to you.


----------



## reveal (Jul 25, 2005)

I, too, must bow to your geek knowledge.


----------



## jerichothebard (Jul 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I, too, must bow to your geek knowledge.



Well, not all of them.  I'd say about half.  Thanks, though!


----------



## TheLe (Jul 26, 2005)

*Secret Identity*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.



> *This week's winners* are not eligeable for this quiz. Please do not offer hints or spoilers.
> 
> Let's go with a comic book theme today. I will list various costumed heroes and villains, and you give me their real name behind the mask (first and last name, please). For heroes/villains with multiple names, just list one. (for example, Robin can be Tim Drake or Dick Greyson).
> 
> ...




*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 26, 2005)

1) Joe Dredd
2)Matt Murdock
3)Wallace Rudolph
4)Henry McCoy
5)Bobby Drake
6)Orm
7)Jack Napier/Unknown
8)Cletus Kasady
9)Oliver Queen
10)Jackson King
11)Remy LeBeau
12)Katherine Pride
13)Sean Cassidy
14)Ted Kord
15)Tim Hunter

Come on Google, dont fail me know


----------



## Dav (Jul 26, 2005)

1) Judge Dredd (2000AD) = Judge Joseph "Joe" Dredd
 2) Daredevil (marvel) = Matt Murdock
 3) The Flash (DC) =  Jay Garrick
 4) Beast (marvel - Xmen) = Dr. Henry "Hank" Philip McCoy
 5) Iceman (marvel - Xmen) = Robert Louis "Bobby" Drake
 6) Aquaman (dc) = Orin
 7) The Joker (dc) = unnamed or "Jack"
 8) Carnage (marvel) = Cletus Kasady
 9) Green Arrow (dc) = Oliver "Ollie" Queen
 10) Battalion (image-Stormwatch) = Jackson King
 11) Gambit (marvel-xmen) = Remy LeBeau
 12) Shadowcat (marvel-xmen) = Katherine "Kitty" Anne Pryde
 13) Sunspot (marvel-new mutants) = Roberto da Costa
 14) Blue Beetle (dc) = Dan Garrett
 15) Timothy Hunter (dc-vertigo-what is his true name?) = Tamar


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 26, 2005)

I will win, not you! NOT YOU!!!!!

If I lose I blame it on google.


----------



## Dav (Jul 26, 2005)

Wikipedia is also a good resource.  Quicker, too.  I had a much harder time with Tim Hunter, who didn't have his own entry.


----------



## Catavarie (Jul 27, 2005)

3) The Flash (DC)

this depends upon which flash you are thinking of...there have been 3 "The Flash" plus Flash Kid and Flash Girl

just a tid bit to really confuse you all out there


----------



## TheLe (Jul 27, 2005)

No winner yet.

~Le


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 27, 2005)

My turn to take a stab at it:

1) Judge Dredd (2000AD) - Joseph Dredd
2) Daredevil (marvel) - Matt Murdock
3) The Flash (DC) - Wally West
4) Beast (marvel - Xmen) - Hank McCoy
5) Iceman (marvel - Xmen) - Bobby Drake
6) Aquaman (dc) - Arthur Curry
7) The Joker (dc) - Jack Napier
8) Carnage (marvel) - Cletus Kasady
9) Green Arrow (dc) - Oliver Queen
10) Battalion (image-Stormwatch) - Jackson King
11) Gambit (marvel-xmen) - Remy LeBeau
12) Shadowcat (marvel-xmen) - Kitty Pryde
13) Sunspot (marvel-new mutants) - Roberto Da Costa
14) Blue Beetle (dc) - Ted Kord
15) Timothy Hunter (dc-vertigo-what is his true name?) - Tamar


----------



## Dav (Jul 27, 2005)

1) Judge Dredd (2000AD) = Judge Joseph "Joe" Dredd
  2) Daredevil (marvel) = Matt Murdock
  3) The Flash (DC) =  Jay Garrick
  4) Beast (marvel - Xmen) = Dr. Henry "Hank" Philip McCoy
  5) Iceman (marvel - Xmen) = Robert Louis "Bobby" Drake
  6) Aquaman (dc) = Orin (his Atlantean name) OR Arthur Curry (his alter ego)
  7) The Joker (dc) = unnamed or "Jack"
  8) Carnage (marvel) = Cletus Kasady
  9) Green Arrow (dc) = Oliver "Ollie" Queen
  10) Battalion (image-Stormwatch) = Jackson King
  11) Gambit (marvel-xmen) = Remy LeBeau
  12) Shadowcat (marvel-xmen) = Katherine "Kitty" Anne Pryde
  13) Sunspot (marvel-new mutants) = Roberto da Costa
  14) Blue Beetle (dc) = Ted Kord
  15) Timothy Hunter (dc-vertigo-what is his true name?) = Tamar

Other than shifting to a newer Blue Beetle and adding another possible name for Aquaman, I'm really not sure what's incorrect.  Oh well!


----------



## TheLe (Jul 27, 2005)

*comics fans rule*

No winner yet.

Remember, if a customed fighter has multiple possible names, you only need to specify 1 of them. So for Aquaman, *Orin* or *Arthur Curry* is correct.

Here are the stats  of the first 4 responses:

Kanithardm - 2 wrong
Dave (1) - 1 wrong
Alzrius - 1 wrong
Dav (2) - 1 wrong

Just goes to show you that Google doesn't know everything.

lol

~Le


----------



## Tamlyn (Jul 27, 2005)

*Here's a shot*

1) Judge Dredd (2000AD) - Joseph Dredd
2) Daredevil (marvel) - Matt Murdock
3) The Flash (DC) - Jay Garrick
4) Beast (marvel - Xmen) - Henry McCoy
5) Iceman (marvel - Xmen) - Robert Drake
6) Aquaman (dc) - Orin
7) The Joker (dc) - unnamed/Jack Napier
8) Carnage (marvel) - Cletus Kasady & Venom
9) Green Arrow (dc) - Oliver Queen
10) Battalion (image-Stormwatch) - Jackson King
11) Gambit (marvel-xmen) - Remy LeBeau
12) Shadowcat (marvel-xmen) - Kitty Pryde
13) Sunspot (marvel-new mutants) - Roberto da Costa
14) Blue Beetle (dc) - Dan Garrett
15) Timothy Hunter (dc-vertigo-what is his true name?) - Tamar


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 27, 2005)

1) Joe Dredd
 2)Matt Murdock
 3)Wallace Rudolph
 4)Henry McCoy
 5)Bobby Drake
 6)Orin
 7)Jack Napier/Unknown
 8)Cletus Kasady
 9)Oliver Queen
 10)Jackson King
 11)Remy LeBeau
 12)Katherine Pride
 13)Roberto da Costa
 14)Ted Kord
 15)Tim Hunter


----------



## Drew (Jul 27, 2005)

1) Joe Dredd
2) Matt Murdock
3) Jay Garrick
4) Dr. Henry McCoy
5) "Bobby" Drake
6) Orin
7) Unknown / Jack Napier
8) Cletus Kassady
9) Oliver Queen
10) Jackson King
11) Remy LeBeau
12) Kitty Pryde
13) Roberto da Costa
14) Dan Garrett
15) Tim Hunter


----------



## TheLe (Jul 27, 2005)

*good news!*

You all have the same one wrong.

I'll give it a few more hours before doing a new quiz.

`Le


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 27, 2005)

1) Joe Dredd
  2)Matt Murdock
  3)Wallace Rudolph
  4)Henry McCoy
  5)Bobby Drake
  6)Orin
  7)Jack Napier/Unknown
  8)Cletus Kasady
  9)Oliver Queen
  10)Jackson King
  11)Remy LeBeau
  12)Katherine Pride
  13)Roberto da Costa
  14)Ted Kord
  15)Seeker

My change is in #15, and I went to like 30 sites to find it.


----------



## Dav (Jul 27, 2005)

1) Judge Dredd (2000AD) = Judge Joseph "Joe" Dredd
   2) Daredevil (marvel) = Matt Murdock
   3) The Flash (DC) =  Jay Garrick
   4) Beast (marvel - Xmen) = Dr. Henry "Hank" Philip McCoy
   5) Iceman (marvel - Xmen) = Robert Louis "Bobby" Drake
   6) Aquaman (dc) = Orin (his Atlantean name) OR Arthur Curry (his alter ego)
   7) The Joker (dc) = unnamed or "Jack"
   8) Carnage (marvel) = Cletus Kasady
   9) Green Arrow (dc) = Oliver "Ollie" Queen
   10) Battalion (image-Stormwatch) = Jackson King
   11) Gambit (marvel-xmen) = Remy LeBeau
   12) Shadowcat (marvel-xmen) = Katherine "Kitty" Anne Pryde
   13) Sunspot (marvel-new mutants) = Roberto da Costa
   14) Blue Beetle (dc) = Ted Kord
   15) Timothy Hunter (dc-vertigo-what is his true name?) = we don't know

Honestly, #15 is THE hardest, and if Tamar isn't right (and kanith's isn't either), then no one knows!


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 27, 2005)

Dav said:
			
		

> Honestly, #15 is THE hardest, and if Tamar isn't right (and kanith's isn't either), then no one knows!




http://www.crazyfish.net/0606330054/Invitation_Books_of_Magic_EOS.html fourth review on the bottom

I AM RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Wystan (Jul 27, 2005)

1) Judge Dredd (2000AD) = Judge Joseph "Joe" Dredd
2) Daredevil (marvel) = Matt Murdock
3) The Flash (DC) = Jay Garrick
4) Beast (marvel - Xmen) = Dr. Henry "Hank" Philip McCoy
5) Iceman (marvel - Xmen) = Robert Louis "Bobby" Drake
6) Aquaman (dc) = Orin (his Atlantean name) OR Arthur Curry (his alter ego)
7) The Joker (dc) = unnamed or "Jack"
8) Carnage (marvel) = Cletus Kasady
9) Green Arrow (dc) = Oliver "Ollie" Queen
10) Battalion (image-Stormwatch) = Jackson King
11) Gambit (marvel-xmen) = Remy LeBeau
12) Shadowcat (marvel-xmen) = Katherine "Kitty" Anne Pryde
13) Sunspot (marvel-new mutants) = Roberto da Costa
14) Blue Beetle (dc) = Ted Kord
15) Timothy Hunter (dc-vertigo) = Timothy "Tim" Hunter "The Opener"


----------



## TheLe (Jul 27, 2005)

*Game over man! Game over!*

Timothy Hunter has been called Seeker, Opener, and Tamar, but none of those are correct. I asked what his _true name_ was. (Monte Cook was not the first to invent the concept of "true names", as someone once tried to argue with me about)

His _true name_ is *Merlin*, as was discovered in the mini series, *The Names of Magic*. I also would have accepted the name, *Magic*. Remember, names have power.

Nice try folks. I do like the effort though. Each person that attempted the quiz are awarded a limited prize.

kanithardm, Dav, Alzrius, Tamlyn, Drew, Wystan,  -- you each win a limited prize.

Please select 1 book from the following list:
*-17 Magic Armors 
-17 Magic Cloaks
-17 Magic Gloves 
-17 Magic Weapons
-17 Paladin Spells 
-Unorthodox Barbarians
*

Select your prize and email me your choice and I will fire it off to you tonight.

Please consider reviewing them here on ENworld and rpg.net. This is not required, just an option.

Nice try guys. I finally stumped you all.

Damn I'm good.

*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## Dav (Jul 27, 2005)

Curses!!!  Darn you, The Le, and your little dog, too!

I _did_ think about putting in "Merlin," but I didn't think it was right.  This is worse then a standardized test!   :'(

I'll send an email soon.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 27, 2005)

Dav said:
			
		

> Curses!!!  Darn you, The Le, and your little dog, too!
> 
> I _did_ think about putting in "Merlin," but I didn't think it was right.




Sure you did. Say, can you tell me the one about the "flying reigndeer" again?

~Le


----------



## Dav (Jul 27, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Sure you did. Say, can you tell me the one about the "flying reigndeer" again?
> 
> ~Le



Haha, I'm being serious, actually.    In my online searching, I found a lot of Merlin references.


----------



## Drew (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey, thanks! I'll send you and e-mail right away. And I'll be happy to review the product I select. Consider it done.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 28, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Timothy Hunter has been called Seeker, Opener, and Tamar, but none of those are correct. I asked what his _true name_ was. (Monte Cook was not the first to invent the concept of "true names", as someone once tried to argue with me about)
> 
> His _true name_ is *Merlin*, as was discovered in the mini series, *The Names of Magic*. I also would have accepted the name, *Magic*. Remember, names have power.




D'oh! Believe it or not, I actually saw something similar to this in a review of the comics. It said he was crafted by Merlin to be the new Merlin. However, right after that it said that he needed to find his "real name" to get into White School...which was Tamar. I was thinking of posting Merlin, but went with Tamar. Should have listened to that quiet little nagging doubt. 



> _Nice try folks. I do like the effort though. Each person that attempted the quiz are awarded a limited prize._




Thanks thele! That's very generous of you!


----------



## TheLe (Jul 28, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

*This week's winners* are not eligeable for this quiz. Please do not offer hints or spoilers. 
This includes the limited prize winners from the comic question (btw, prizes have been emailed to you all already).


> *QUIZ:*
> _Siddhartha Gautama saw 4 things that changed his life (which caused him to leave his wife and child).
> What were those 4 things?_



*This week's winners* are not eligeable for this quiz. Please do not offer hints or spoilers. 
This includes the limited prize winners from the comic question (btw, prizes have been emailed to you all already).

*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## JBowtie (Jul 28, 2005)

Age, disease, death, and pain.

Or more traditionally:
An old crippled man (old age)
A diseased man (illness)
A decaying corpse (death)
An ascetic (A person who seeks the end to suffering)


----------



## TheLe (Jul 28, 2005)

*Winner!*



			
				JBowtie said:
			
		

> Age, disease, death, and pain.
> 
> Or more traditionally:
> An old crippled man (old age)
> ...




Correct! Siddhartha Gautama was sheltered from the world by his father the king. After seeing this, he realized that he must leave the kingdom to see the world and find a way to end it's suffering, and end the endless reincarnation. After a long journey, he would finally reach enlightment and end his cycle of reincartion. He would become the Bhudda.

I studied world religion in College for a bit and was fascinated by the story and teachings. And I am watching Little Bhudda at the moment, which is a great story.

Good work JBowtie! Email me your prize choice, and I will fire it off to you!

`Le


----------



## TheLe (Jul 29, 2005)

Man, my  books are getting hammered in the ENworld reviews the last couple weeks. The 17 books especially --  the primary problem is always the same: they don't like the market costs.

Man, this is brutal.

Another quiz coming later, then I'm going to take a break from it all for a bit.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 29, 2005)

*Last quiz for July!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

*This week's winners* are not eligeable for this quiz. Please do not offer hints or spoilers. 


> *QUIZ:*
> Since I am taking a break from this for a week or two (while I try and figure out why I am getting so many negative reviews of late), I will offer 6 prizes to 6 different people. *Only answer 1 of these questions.*
> 
> (1) Inside of this AD&D 1e book, there is a dedication at the beginning (by Gary Gygax I believe). The dedications go to Len Lakofka, Luke Gygax, Frank Mentzer, Kim Mohan, and Jeff Grubb. What book is this?
> ...



*This week's winners* are not eligeable for this quiz. Please do not offer hints or spoilers. 

Ha! Google That!


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 29, 2005)

#6. Kamin


----------



## TheLe (Jul 29, 2005)

*Kamin is correct!*



			
				Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> #6. Kamin




Good God that was quick. You google that? (It's my favorite episode from TNG by the way)

Pick yer prize Charwoman Gene, and email me your choice, and I will fire it off to you! Good work!

5 more prizes left for the rest of you lot.

`Le


----------



## jerichothebard (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok, now THAT'S a hard quiz.  I only have an inkling on ONE of them!  (And, since I won something pretty recently, I won't say!)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 29, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Good God that was quick. You google that? (It's my favorite episode from TNG by the way)
> 
> Pick yer prize Charwoman Gene, and email me your choice, and I will fire it off to you! Good work!
> 
> ...




Yes, I had to Google (sort of) to get the specific name, but I knew exactly what to look for.  One of my faves too.

I knew the Comeliness one too, and didn't need Google...


----------



## Coredump (Jul 29, 2005)

> (2) Inside of this rpg book, Comliness is defined as: "Comeliness reflects physical attractiveness, social grace, and personal beauty. It affects initial reactions to the character, and may affect the wills and actions of others." What book is this?




Well, Unearthed Arcana (TSR version) states "Comeliness reflects physical attractiveness, social grace, and personal beauty_of the character_. {It affects}_It is used to determine_ initial reactions to the character, and _characters with a high comeliness _may affect the wills and actions of others."

I don't know if that is what you are looking for. 


I also know the answer to number (1), but will stick with this in case I am right.


----------



## Belmont20xx (Jul 29, 2005)

5) Total Attack, Cautious Attack, and Total Defense


----------



## derbacher (Jul 29, 2005)

#4 Allosaurus.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 29, 2005)

Coredump said:
			
		

> Well, Unearthed Arcana (TSR version) states "Comeliness reflects physical attractiveness, social grace, and personal beauty_of the character_. {It affects}_It is used to determine_ initial reactions to the character, and _characters with a high comeliness _may affect the wills and actions of others."
> 
> I don't know if that is what you are looking for.
> .




No. The quote must be exact. You are definitely on the right track though. It is a TSR book that I am looking for here. 



			
				derbacher said:
			
		

> #4 Allosaurus.




This is correct. I had to go through my basic D&D books to find this one. Good work. Choose your prize and email me your selection.



			
				Belmont20xx said:
			
		

> 5) Total Attack, Cautious Attack, and Total Defense



This is correct. The Usagi Yojimbo rpg book is one of the best I have seen. Simple. clean. But the publisher did a horrible job supporting it. Good work to you -- choose your prize and email me your selection.

~Le


----------



## derbacher (Jul 29, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> This is correct. I had to go through my basic D&D books to find this one. Good work. Choose your prize and email me your selection.
> 
> ~Le




Cool! email sent. 

I crawled behind a bookcase to check this answer... so worth it!

BTW, I'm waiting to see what people come up with for 1 and 2. Pretty sure I know them as well.


----------



## Fulcan (Jul 29, 2005)

> (1) Inside of this AD&D 1e book, there is a dedication at the beginning (by Gary Gygax I believe). The dedications go to Len Lakofka, Luke Gygax, Frank Mentzer, Kim Mohan, and Jeff Grubb. What book is this?




That would be Unearthed Arcana


----------



## TheLe (Jul 29, 2005)

Fulcan said:
			
		

> That would be Unearthed Arcana




Correct! I take it you opened the book and found it?

Select your prize and email me your choice, and I will fire it off to you!

`Le


----------



## Fulcan (Jul 29, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Correct! I take it you opened the book and found it?




Yup, I just happened to have it on my desk while reading this.



			
				thele said:
			
		

> Select your prize and email me your choice, and I will fire it off to you!




Email has been sent.  Thanks!


----------



## Hussar (Jul 30, 2005)

> (2) Inside of this rpg book, Comliness is defined as: "Comeliness reflects physical attractiveness, social grace, and personal beauty. It affects initial reactions to the character, and may affect the wills and actions of others." What book is this?




As far as I know, that's the Unearthed Arcana (1st edition) page 6.  It also appears in Dragon November 1985 as well I believe.


----------



## Coredump (Jul 30, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> No. The quote must be exact. You are definitely on the right track though. It is a TSR book that I am looking for here.
> ~Le



Fine... be that way...     

AD&D Oriental Adventures...p.10


----------



## TheLe (Jul 30, 2005)

Coredump said:
			
		

> Fine... be that way...
> 
> AD&D Oriental Adventures...p.10




Correct! Comliness is defined there exactly as I phrased it. Yes, it is in Unearthed Arcana, but not worded exactly like that, and Dragon magazine is not an rpg book, sorry.

Congrats CoreDump. Select a prize, email me, and I will fire it off to you.



			
				Hussar said:
			
		

> As far as I know, that's the Unearthed Arcana (1st edition) page 6. It also appears in Dragon November 1985 as well I believe.



Hussar, I will give you limited points for finding it in Dragon Magazine too. Hussar, you get one of the following books for free: Unorthodox Barbarians, 17 Magic Weapons, or Artifacts I: Ducks of Ultimate Doom. Select one of those three and email me your selection.

Good work to everyone!

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 8, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> (3) In one sentence, describe to me the meaning of the Tao Te Ching #11.




I can't believe none of you tried to answer this one. 

This quiz is now closed, so I will answer it for you all. I would have accepted something as simple as "The emptiness is what makes it useful".

The Tao Te Ching is hundreds of years old and is all over the internet. Here is #11:



> Thirty spokes are joined together in a wheel,
> but it is the center hole
> that allows the wheel to function.
> 
> ...




Hooah. I will post a new quiz later this week I think. I will try to think of something good.

~Le


----------



## Glyfair (Aug 8, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> I can't believe none of you tried to answer this one.
> 
> This quiz is now closed, so I will answer it for you all. I would have accepted something as simple as "The emptiness is what makes it useful".




As someone who considers himself a Taoist (more than anything else, anyway), I would have tackled this.  Of course, with my verbose nature, one sentence might have been tough


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2005)

*What Don't You Know?*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize. 

First one to post the correct answer wins.



> While robbing the graves of dead heroes, 5 ancient dragons appear before you, strip you of all your belongings and abilities, and entraps you. They find your actions to be insulting at best, and feel your soul is tainted and evil. After discussing your fate, they decide that you must be sentenced to death. They show you five doors, labeled "A," "B," "C," "D," "E,", and they allow you to choose the door that will lead to your death. Each dragon explains:
> 
> "Door A leads you to a room of raging fires built upon the souls of the dead"
> 
> ...




Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE, not including *Unorthodox Paladins*. Winner, please considering reviewing your prize on Enworld, Gamingreport, or Rpg.net.

*Coming this Fall:*





*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## DanMcS (Aug 19, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Which is the best door to choose, and why?




I like this thread, it's highly entertaining.

The correct answer is door D.  You have been sentenced to go through a door that leads to death.  If you go through door D, you have been to a door that leads to death, but are not necessarily dead.  The other doors just kill you in painful ways.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2005)

**



			
				DanMcS said:
			
		

> I like this thread, it's highly entertaining.
> 
> The correct answer is door D.  You have been sentenced to go through a door that leads to death.  If you go through door D, you have been to a door that leads to death, but are not necessarily dead.  The other doors just kill you in painful ways.




Thanks! I have been away for a while, but I think I will do this over the weekend for you non gen-con folks (including me).

Your answer is *incorrect*, either because of the door you choose or the reason, or both. 

`Le


----------



## SBMC (Aug 19, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> [imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.
> 
> First one to post the correct answer wins.
> 
> ...






The answer is 

"Door C leads you to a room full of cannibalistic orcs that haven't eaten in 3 years."

Cannibalistic Orcs would NOT eat a human, elf or anyone else of a NON ORC race! - note what cannibalism is! 

They would eat but each other! 

But why would they have not already devoured each other after 3 years?

The question then is - would they eat only half of a half orc?  

SBMC


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2005)

SBMC said:
			
		

> The answer is
> 
> "Door C leads you to a room full of cannibalistic orcs that haven't eaten in 3 years."
> Cannibalistic Orcs would NOT eat a human, elf or anyone else of a NON ORC race! - note what cannibalism is!
> ...




*WINNER*

This answer is correct! Well, close enough anyway. The answer I was looking for was "After 3 years of not eating, the orcs would be dead", but dammit I like your answer better.

*SBMC*, email me your prize selection, and I will fire it off to you.

*DanMcS*, I thought about it, and I _really_ like your answer too even though it was not what I was looking for. So I will offer you a limited prize. Choose one of the following books: 17 Magic Weapons, 17 Magic Armors, 17 Ranger Spells, 17 Necromancer Spells, Unorthodox Fighters, or Unorthodox Barbarians. Email me your selection and I will fire it off to you.

CONGRATS TO BOTH!!! (and please consider reviewing them)

Another quiz later today!

~Le


----------



## sjmiller (Aug 19, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> [imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.
> 
> The correct answer would be Door C, which has already been stated, alas.  The reason being that after 3 years locked in that room they will have eaten each other.  Plus there is the fact that I am not an orc, and since they are cannibals they would eat orcs, not humans.  But, as I said, I believe someone beat me to this.


----------



## SBMC (Aug 19, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> *WINNER*
> 
> This answer is correct! Well, close enough anyway. The answer I was looking for was "After 3 years of not eating, the orcs would be dead", but dammit I like your answer better.
> 
> ...




Thele:

I have to do so tonight from home seeing as I am at work and they have lots of "blocks" on websites (luckily not this one yet!) and the link you have is one that is blocked.

SBMC


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 19, 2005)

Actually, I'd guess that the real answer is Door B, because none of the dragons mentioned it.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> Actually, I'd guess that the real answer is Door B, because none of the dragons mentioned it.




Well done.

Another quiz coming up shortly.

`Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.



> *DanMcS* and *SBMC* is *not* eligeable for this quiz, but will be soon. Please do not post spoilers or hints.
> 
> *QUIZ*
> Look at the following sequence of letters:
> ...




Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE, not including *Unorthodox Paladins*. Winner, please considering reviewing your prize on Enworld, Gamingreport, or Rpg.net.


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## Barak (Aug 19, 2005)

Looking at my keyboard, I'd have to go with T.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2005)

*Congrats!*



			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Looking at my keyboard, I'd have to go with T.




Nice work. That is correct.  It took an hour for someone to get that one. I will try something a little easier in an hour or two. 

*Barak*, pick a book from my collection and email me your selection. I will fire off teh free download link by tonight.

Good work.

~Le


----------



## Barak (Aug 19, 2005)

I..  Can't find your e-mail adrees.  And since I use a web-based e-mail, I don't think the "e-mail thele" thing would work right.

Can I tell you here that I'd like Unorthodox Fighters, and that my email addy is jfmador(at)yahoo(dot)com?


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> I..  Can't find your e-mail adrees.  And since I use a web-based e-mail, I don't think the "e-mail thele" thing would work right.
> 
> Can I tell you here that I'd like Unorthodox Fighters, and that my email addy...?




By clicking on my name, which is above my avatar to the left, you will see an option to *send email to thele* (you can do this to any Enworld $upporters, which is a bit backwards).

In anycase, I sent you your free book. Congrats.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2005)

*New Quiz*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.



> *Barak*, *DanMcS*, and *SBMC* is *not* eligeable for this quiz, but will be soon. Please do not post spoilers or hints.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE, not including *Unorthodox Paladins*. Winner, please considering reviewing your prize on Enworld, Gamingreport, or Rpg.net.


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## reveal (Aug 19, 2005)

2. He'll take 1 each time and then give it right back to you.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 2. He'll take 1 each time and then give it right back to you.




Correct!

*reveal*, you know the routine! Email me your selection and I will fire it off to you! Another quiz coming tonight! Because it's party time for us non Gencon folks!

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 20, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.



> *Reveal*, *Barak*, *DanMcS*, and *SBMC* are *not* eligeable for this quiz, but will be soon. Please do not post spoilers or hints.
> 
> 
> *QUIZ*
> You are seeking a great artifact, and reach the final challenge. A god appears before you and says, "answer this question and you will gain the artifact you seek! A triangle has three sides, with the lengths of 103 inches, 57 inches, and 45 inches. what is the total area within this triangle (in inches)?"




Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE, not including *Unorthodox Paladins*. Winner, please considering reviewing your prize on Enworld, Gamingreport, or Rpg.net.


*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## Catavarie (Aug 20, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> [imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Area = 2317.5 inches Square


----------



## Catavarie (Aug 20, 2005)

Woops I screwed up...the correct answer is Undefind due to the fact that the three sides could not possibly create a triangle Because the length of the two short sides added together must be greater than the length of the long side.


----------



## Palskane (Aug 20, 2005)

NaN. 

0./0. = no number


----------



## TheLe (Aug 20, 2005)

Catavarie said:
			
		

> Woops I screwed up...the correct answer is Undefind due to the fact that the three sides could not possibly create a triangle Because the length of the two short sides added together must be greater than the length of the long side.




I see you snuck in there right before Palskane did. Well done.

This is the correct answer.

*Catavarie*, please select a free book from my collection, then email me your choice (just click my name on the left (above my avatar) and select send email). I will fire off a free download link today.

Good work!

Not to fret the rest of you, as I wil be doing more quizzes today!

`Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 21, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*QUIZ*
Answer *all* questions correctly to win.

1) What color is a Polar Bear's fur?

2) What actor played young John Connors in the movie, Terminator 2?

3) Name this condition:  _The character is on the ground. An attacker 
who is [this] has a -4 penalty on melee attack rolls and cannot use a 
ranged weapon (except for a crossbow). A defender who is [this] gains 
a +4 bonus to Armor Class against ranged attacks, but takes a -4 penalty 
to AC against melee attacks. Standing up is a move-equivalent action that 
provokes an attack of opportunity._

4) How long is a "furlong"?

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=




*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## Richards (Aug 21, 2005)

1.  White

2.  Edward Furlong

3.  Prone

4.  220 yards (one-eighth of a mile)

Johnathan


----------



## Firestorm (Aug 21, 2005)

1) Transparent


2) Edward Furlong

3) Prone

4) 1/8th of a mile


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 21, 2005)

1. Clear.
2. Edward Furlong.
3. Prone.
4. 660 feet.


----------



## Palskane (Aug 21, 2005)

1. Transparent

2. Edward Furlong

3. Prone

4. 201.16800 meters


----------



## Richards (Aug 21, 2005)

Polar bear hair is transparent?  Well I'll be -- I learned my new fact for the day!

Johnathan


----------



## TheLe (Aug 21, 2005)

Firestorm said:
			
		

> 1) Transparent
> 2) Edward Furlong
> 3) Prone
> 4) 1/8th of a mile




Correct!

Wow. You beat out _The Shaman_ by 1 minute. Tough break The Shaman. Not to worry though, as I will do another quiz tonight, maybe more. Tough break to Richards too.

*Firestorm*, congrats. Select a prize from my link, and email me your selection (click on my name on the left above my avatar, and select Send Email). I will fire off the free download link as soon as I can.

Congrats again, and watch this space, as I will have another quiz shortly! 

Btw, I am glad you all are still playing. It is nice to see familiar names again, and it is nice to get new people on board! I'll have to take another break in a few weeks as I prep up for new book releases, but until then it's going to be a hell of a ride!

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 21, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Firestorm* is not eligeable for this quiz, sorry. Please do not post
hints or spoilers.

*QUIZ*
Answer *all* three questions correctly to win.

1) Complete this poem: 
_"Remember, remember the fifth of November
The gunpowder treason and plot.
I see no reason why gunpowder treason
_____ _______ ______ ______"_

2) Name this spell: _A globe of shimmering force encloses a creature, provided the creature is small enough to fit within the diameter of the sphere. The sphere contains its subject for the spell’s duration. The sphere is not subject to damage of any sort except from a rod of cancellation, a rod of negation, a disintegrate spell, or a targeted dispel magic spell. These effects destroy the sphere without harm to the subject. Nothing can pass through the sphere, inside or out, though the subject can breathe normally. The subject may struggle, but the sphere cannot be physically moved either by people outside it or by the struggles of those within._

3) Who is the actor that played James Bond in *one* James Bond movie (who was then replaced by Roger Moore)?

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=




*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## weiknarf (Aug 21, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> *QUIZ*
> Answer *all* three questions correctly to win.
> 
> 1) Complete this poem:
> ...




1>
Remember, remember the fifth of November
The gunpowder treason and plot.
I see no reason why gunpowder treason
Should ever be forgot.

2>
Resilient Sphere

3>
George Lazenby


----------



## TheLe (Aug 21, 2005)

weiknarf said:
			
		

> 1>
> Remember, remember the fifth of November
> The gunpowder treason and plot.
> I see no reason why gunpowder treason
> ...




Correct! Too bad for old George, but he was in a tough spot. Pretty hard to replace a classic like Sean Connery. Kind of like the guy who tried to replace Tom Baker in Dr Who -- just too tough of an act to follow.

As for the 5th of  November, that be Guy Fawkes Day, a very important day in the comic series, *V for Vendetta*. The movie is coming next year, but check out the comic if you get the chance!

Congrats on the win, *weiknarf*! Select your prize, and email me your selection. I will fire it off to you soon as I can.

Hooah!

~Le


----------



## Richards (Aug 21, 2005)

Definitely check out the comic, "V for Vendetta" - but I thought the movie version was being released in November of this year.

Johnathan


----------



## TheLe (Aug 21, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> Definitely check out the comic, "V for Vendetta" - but I thought the movie version was being released in November of this year.
> 
> Johnathan




V for Vendetta the movie was to be released teh day before Guy Fawkes day, Nov 4th.

However, in one crucual scene, there is a subway explosion. To be sensitive to recent subway attacks in Britain, the movie has been officially pushed back until next Spring.

~Le


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 21, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> By clicking on my name, which is above my avatar to the left, you will see an option to *send email to thele* (you can do this to any Enworld $upporters, which is a bit backwards).




Actually, you can email anyone who enabled that option. Private Messaging is what is restricted to supporters.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

*7-Up*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*QUIZ*
What was the original name of soft drink, *7-Up*?

*weiknarf* and *Firestorm* are not eligeable for this quiz, sorry. Please do not post
hints or spoilers.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=




*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## reveal (Aug 22, 2005)

Bib-Label Lithiated Lemon-Lime Soda


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Bib-Label Lithiated Lemon-Lime Soda




Correct! The original *7-Up* actually containted *lithium*! It's a wonder why it's so expensive today...

Congrats *Reveal*. Pick a prize and let me know.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*QUIZ*

A mighty dragon has trapped you into a hole that is 40 yards deep. Thanks to your horrible Climb checks, you find that you can climb about 10 yards per day. However, at the end of every day the dragon spites you by knocking you down 8 yards per day (just because it likes being a jerk). How many days will it take you to finally get out of the hole?


*Reveal*, *weiknarf*, and *Firestorm* are not eligeable for this quiz, sorry. Please do not post
hints or spoilers.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=




*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## Cyberknight (Aug 22, 2005)

You would finally climb out on the 16th day.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

Cyberknight said:
			
		

> You would finally climb out on the 16th day.




That is correct!

After 15 days of climbing, you will have reached 30 feet (i.e. 2 feet per day). On the 16th day you will climb another 10 feet and get yourself out of the hole! (Remember, the dragon knocks you back at the end of the day, assuming you are still there!)

Congrats *Cyberknight*! Pick out a prize, and email me your choice! I will fire it off to you!  Congrats again!

~Le


----------



## Romnipotent (Aug 22, 2005)

my miserable climb check means its easier to lay a trap and slay the dragon! yeah... or grab hold of his leg and have him fly me out... then slay him.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

*Time for some Magic, baby*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*QUIZ*
Answer all 4 to win.

Finish these song lyrics:

1) 
"Just one voice. Singing in the darkness. _______ _______ _______ _______ one voice."


2) 
"We dreamers have our way, _______ _______ _______ _______, and somehow we survive."


3) 
"Doctor my woman is coming back home late today, could you maybe give me something. 'Cause _______ _______ _______ _______ and I must get it back right away."


4) 
"I write the songs that make the whole world sing
I write the songs of love and special things
I write the songs that make the young girls cry
_______ _______ _______ _______, _______  _______ _______ _______ "




*Cyberknight*, *Reveal*, *weiknarf*, and *Firestorm* are not eligeable for this quiz, sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=




*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## zepherus (Aug 22, 2005)

What the heck, I'll take a stab at Barry...

1. Just one voice. Singing in the darkness. "All it takes is" one voice.

2. We dreamers have our way, "of facing rainy days", and somehow we survive.

3. Doctor my woman is coming back home late today, could you maybe give me something. 'Cause "the feeling is gone" and I must get it back right away."

4. I write the songs that make the young girls cry, "I write the songs, I write the songs"


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

zepherus said:
			
		

> What the heck, I'll take a stab at Barry...
> 
> 1. Just one voice. Singing in the darkness. "All it takes is" one voice.
> 
> ...




Hooah! The Manilow Magic is alive and kicking here on Enworld!

Congrats *zepherus*, my fellow Barry Manilow fan. Pick a book from my library and I will fire it off to you. What the hell, pick *2* books and I will fire them both off to you.

Man, I think I need to dig out my Barry Manilow Live on Broadway CD now. hooah! MANILOW FOREVER!

~LE


----------



## Slife (Aug 22, 2005)

N/M didn't see other post.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*QUIZ*
The mighty Slaad god has stripped you of all belongings and special powers, and placed you into a room. You look around and see Tomax, a 20th level Fighter, and his brother Xamot, a 20th level Wizard. You also see two doors. The Slaad god says to you "Behind one door is freedom. Behind the other door is instant death (fort save DC 2,000). Tomax and Xamot each know the correct door that will lead you to freedom. You are allowed to ask *one* of them only *one* question; but beware, for one of these brothers will always tell the truth, while the other will always lie."

What question do you ask, to guarantee your freedom?

Remember, you get 1 question overall, which you can direct to one of these brothers.

_
*zepherus*, *Cyberknight*, *Reveal*, *weiknarf*, and *Firestorm* are not eligeable for this quiz, sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers.
_

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE, not including *Unorthodox Paladins*. Winner, please considering reviewing your prize on Enworld, Gamingreport, or Rpg.net.

*Unorthodox Wizards Coming this Fall:*





*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*!


----------



## Chriskaballa (Aug 22, 2005)

You ask one of them, "What door would your brother say leads to safety?"

You take the one he DIDN'T say, because:
1) if he's telling the truth, that means he answered as if he was lying, and
2) if he's lying, he's NOT telling you which one his truthful brother would pick.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

Chriskaballa said:
			
		

> You ask one of them, "What door would your brother say leads to safety?"
> 
> You take the one he DIDN'T say, because:
> 1) if he's telling the truth, that means he answered as if he was lying, and
> 2) if he's lying, he's NOT telling you which one his truthful brother would pick.





Well that is a pisser. I thought it was going to be a tough qeustion, but there you go, answering it in some 4 minutes. The anwer is correct. no matter who you ask that question to, the answer will be the same.

congrats *Chriskaballa*, you won! Pick a prize and email me your choice!

`Le


----------



## Brain (Aug 22, 2005)

Aren't Tomax and Xamot from G.I. Joe?


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Aren't Tomax and Xamot from G.I. Joe?




Err.. ummm...

I think you know....


----------



## Barak (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, that question is tough, unless you know the answer.   Like most questions..  But it's been around a bit, so quite a few people know it.

I need to check this thread wayyyyyyy more often.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

*Who is it?*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*QUIZ*

Last week I was driving the local public transport wagon and 12 dwarven fighters named Elvis got on. At the next stop, 5 got off and 7 elven sorcerers named Monty Hall got on. At the next stop, 10 gnome rogues named Gygax got on and 1 elven sorcerer got off. At the last stop everyone got off the wagon and 1 human tavern wench named Aguilera got on. What was the name of the bus driver?

_
*Chriskaballa*, *zepherus*, *Cyberknight*, *Reveal*, *weiknarf*, and *Firestorm* are not eligeable for this quiz, sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers.
_

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

~Le

*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## Barak (Aug 22, 2005)

Why thele, -you- drove!


----------



## Kneumatic Pnight (Aug 22, 2005)

So you say, but he never did actually mention a bus.

Edit: So maybe there is no bus driver.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 22, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> Why thele, -you- drove!




Correct! That was too easy. *Barak*, email me your selection and I will fire it off to you.

*Kneumatic Pnight*, I will also award you a win for "catching my mistake". Make a selection and email me your choice.

I will start rotating the "ineligeable" list soon, so keep watch.

Good work folks.

~LE


----------



## SBMC (Aug 29, 2005)

Thele:

Any more of these coming soon?


----------



## TheLe (Aug 29, 2005)

SBMC said:
			
		

> Thele:
> 
> Any more of these coming soon?




Yup. As soon as I get some time, and find some more trivia!

Shoot, I'm not going to lie. I have been too lazy. Been playing alot of *Dungeon Keeper 2* (pc), *World of Warcraft* (pc),  and *Espn Nhl 2k5* (xbox).

And I still can't find my freakin' trivia book I got a few years ago. The biggest problem I run into with these quizes is Google. Every googles the answer. So I need to make things more complex, bigger (ie multiple questions), or just plain out tricky. 

Oh well, I will try to throw something here for you all today or tomorrow. I am sure I can pull out some sort of useless trivia I have in the back of my brain.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 29, 2005)

*Crossword puzzle!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*QUIZ*







Hint 1: you may go backwards, forwards, up, down, and diagnal.
Hint 2: each word appears a minumum of 0 times.

Google _*That*_!
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*SHAMELESS PLUG: Unorthodox Sorcerers, coming this fall!*







*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## interwyrm (Aug 29, 2005)

hehe, and how many times do butthead and lemon appear?


----------



## interwyrm (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like: 

5 monk
2 Paladin
1 Wizard
1 Druid
2 Cleric


----------



## TheLe (Aug 29, 2005)

interwyrm said:
			
		

> Looks like:
> 
> 5 monk
> 2 Paladin
> ...





Incorrect.


----------



## interwyrm (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm.... no changing direction midword, right?


----------



## interwyrm (Aug 29, 2005)

5 monk
2 paladin
1 wizard
1 druid
2 Cleric

and I forgot to include the 
1 ranger

(silly me)


----------



## Catavarie (Aug 29, 2005)

my count found:

Monk - 6
Paladin - 2
Wizard - 1
Druid - 1
Cleric - 1
Ranger - 1


----------



## TheLe (Aug 29, 2005)

Catavarie said:
			
		

> my count found:
> 
> Monk - 6
> Paladin - 2
> ...




*Incorrect.*



			
				interwyrm said:
			
		

> 5 monk
> 2 paladin
> 1 wizard
> 1 druid
> ...




*Incorrect.*


----------



## interwyrm (Aug 29, 2005)

bah.

6 monk
2 paladin
1 wizard
1 druid
2 Cleric
1 ranger


----------



## Slife (Aug 29, 2005)

6 monk
3 paladin (One called by the original class name of "butthead")
1 wizard
1 druid
2 Cleric
1 ranger

3 lemons


----------



## TheLe (Aug 29, 2005)

Slife said:
			
		

> 6 monk
> 3 paladin (One called by the original class name of "butthead")
> 1 wizard
> 1 druid
> ...




Incorrect Slife. There are way more lemons that that 

Hmmm... tell you what (this goes to everyone). On a side quiz, tell me how many times the word "Lemon" appears, and I will give you a prize too.



			
				interwyrm said:
			
		

> 6 monk
> 2 paladin
> 1 wizard
> 1 druid
> ...




Still wrong, interwyrm. Sorry. Keep trying.

~Le


----------



## Wystan (Aug 29, 2005)

6 Monk
1 Paladin
1 Druid
2 Cleric
1 Wizard
1 Ranger


----------



## TheLe (Aug 29, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> 6 Monk
> 1 Paladin
> 1 Druid
> 2 Cleric
> ...




Correct, Wystan!  Very good. 

Here is the correct answers:





Wystan, email me your selection and I will fire it off to you.


So, you guys have no problems figuring out the probability of doors and marbles, but a crossword puzzle taked 3 hours? Interesting...

EDIT: You can still win a prize by telling me how many times "LEMON" appears in the crossword puzzle! Wystan, you are not eligeable for the lemon thing, sorry.

~Le


----------



## interwyrm (Aug 29, 2005)

oh... damn... I spelled palidin once


----------



## Slife (Aug 29, 2005)

20?


----------



## interwyrm (Aug 29, 2005)

19?


----------



## Catavarie (Aug 29, 2005)

17  :d


----------



## interwyrm (Aug 29, 2005)

6 horizontal forwards
6 horizontal backwards
3 down
2 up
2 diagonal


----------



## interwyrm (Aug 29, 2005)

this sort of thing actually might take less time to write a simple java program for than to do it in excel or by hand.


----------



## SBMC (Aug 30, 2005)

17? - I think someone got this before me...


----------



## TheLe (Aug 30, 2005)

Slife said:
			
		

> 20?




Whoops. Totally forgot about this thread.

Yes, the answer is 20. Solution:







*Slife*, pick out a prize and email me your selection!

Good work!


----------



## TheLe (Aug 30, 2005)

*Ff*

Anyone interested in joining my Yahoo! fantasy football league?

We have 2 more open slots. 

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 31, 2005)

*Finished Files*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*QUIZ*
Her's an easy one. Read the following passage please:

*FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-
IC STUDY COMBINED WITH
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS. *

How many times does the letter _F_ appear?

*Slife* and *Wystan* are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## beverson (Aug 31, 2005)

by itself, none... inside words, 3 times.


----------



## Tinner (Aug 31, 2005)

> How many times does the letter _F_ appear?




Six


----------



## TheLe (Aug 31, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Six




Correct! I was looking for *five*, but technically the letter "F" appears in the actual question. So this is good too!

I gotcha, beverson. Most people miss the two occurances of the word *of*.

Good work Tinner. Pick a prize and send me the choice!

~Le


----------



## Barak (Aug 31, 2005)

Dude..  "Of" appears three times.  5 Would have been wrong, 6 is correct, and 7 would have included the question.


----------



## beverson (Aug 31, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> I gotcha, beverson. Most people miss the two occurances of the word *of*.
> ~Le




actually, that would be 3 _of_'s...amazing, I glazed right over them....


----------



## TheLe (Aug 31, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> Dude..  "Of" appears three times.  5 Would have been wrong, 6 is correct, and 7 would have included the question.




See? Even I got it wrong, and I am the master quizzer.

Still, Tinner's answer is correct. 

I got another one for you in about an hour. I love it when people get them wrong.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 31, 2005)

*5%*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*MATH QUIZ*

There is a town in Texas where 5% of all the people living there have 
unlisted phone numbers. If you selected 5,001 names at random from 
the town's phone directory, on average, how many of these people 
would have unlisted phone numbers (round up please)?

*Tinner*, *Slife*, and *Wystan* are not eligeable for 
this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> [imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> *MATH QUIZ*
> ...




Rounded up, 251. (Actual number 250.05)


----------



## windspeaker (Aug 31, 2005)

None of them, they are unlisted.


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

windspeaker said:
			
		

> None of them, they are unlisted.




D'oh! Got me on that one!


----------



## TheLe (Aug 31, 2005)

windspeaker said:
			
		

> None of them, they are unlisted.





Yeessss...! You are correct sir!

Good work. Was wondering if I would get anyone on that question.

*windspeaker*, choose a prize, click my name on the left and email me your selection. I will fire off the download link when I can.

Winners: Please consider reviewing these books here on enworld and rpg.net

Thanks!

`Le


----------



## TheLe (Aug 31, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Did you know the brought COLOR back to the U.S. $20 bill in 2003?

*QUIZ*
In the United States, why are 1990 dollar bills worth more 
than 1989 dollar bills?


*Windspeaker*, *Tinner*, *Slife*, and *Wystan* are 
not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## lgburton (Aug 31, 2005)

do you mean as a collectable item, or in comparative value as currency?


----------



## Barak (Aug 31, 2005)

He means in absolute value.

It's because there's one more.  See, those aren't years, they're quantities..


----------



## lgburton (Aug 31, 2005)

*smacks forehead* 

DOH!

quite right barak... quite right...


----------



## TheLe (Sep 1, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> He means in absolute value.
> 
> It's because there's one more.  See, those aren't years, they're quantities..




Correct. 1,990 > 1,989

goood work Barak. Pick a prize and let me know what you choose.


----------



## TheLe (Sep 1, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*MATH QUIZ*

Divide 50 by half and add 25. What is final result?

*Barak*, *Windspeaker*, *Tinner*, *Slife*, 
and *Wystan* are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please 
do not post hints or spoilers.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## sjmiller (Sep 1, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> *MATH QUIZ*
> 
> Divide 50 by half and add 25. What is final result?
> ...



That would be 125.
50 / 0.5 = 100
100 + 25 = 125


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm going to go with 50.

Divide by half, not by a half.


----------



## TheLe (Sep 1, 2005)

sjmiller said:
			
		

> That would be 125.
> 50 / 0.5 = 100
> 100 + 25 = 125




This is the correct answer. Good work. Pick a prize and fire away!

Good work, *sjmiller*.

The question was a little _too_ misleading though, so I will post a new question for the rest of you all soon.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Sep 1, 2005)

*New Quiz*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Multiple QUIZ*

Answer *any three correctly* to win this quiz.

*(1) Sports*
In baseball, how many outs are there in an inning?

*(2) Riddle*
What is at the beginning of end, end of space, in the beginning of eternity, and *always* at the end of time?

*(3) Measurements *
The owner of a local butcher shop decided to moonlight as an adventurer. He works in the deli in the daytime, but in the evening he is a level 6 wizard / level 4 Bard. He has a pair of gloves that gives him +2 to strength, and a belt that makes him immune to death magic. He is 6 feet tall, and has dexterity of 17. What does he weigh?

*(4) Identify This d20 Spell*
_Your speech becomes fluent and more believable. You gain a +30 bonus on Bluff checks made to convince another of the truth of your words. (This bonus doesn’t apply to other uses of the Bluff skill, such as feinting in combat, creating a diversion to hide, or communicating a hidden message via innuendo.) If a magical effect is used against you that would detect your lies or force you to speak the truth the user of the effect must succeed on a caster level check (1d20 + caster level) against a DC of 15 + your caster level to succeed. Failure means the effect does not detect your lies or force you to speak only the truth._


*sjmiller*,*Barak,*,*Windspeaker*, *Tinner*, 
*Slife*, and *Wystan* are not eligeable for this quiz. 
Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## Catavarie (Sep 1, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> [imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> *Multiple QUIZ*
> ...




1) 6 outs in an inning
2) The letter E
3) He weighs meat, he's a butcher


----------



## TheLe (Sep 1, 2005)

Catavarie said:
			
		

> 1) 6 outs in an inning
> 2) The letter E
> 3) He weighs meat, he's a butcher




Now you're just showing off. 

Good work! This is correct. And answer 4 is *Glibiness* or something like that.

Congrats *Catavarie*, give me a hollar with your prize choice!

`Le


----------



## sjmiller (Sep 2, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> *(2) Riddle*
> What is at the beginning of end, end of space, in the beginning of eternity, and *always* at the end of time?



The way I usually tell this riddle, which I tell a lot at the Minnesota Renaissance Festival is thus:
What is the Beginning of Eternity?
The End of Time and Space?
The Beginning of Everything,
And the End of Everyplace?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 3, 2005)

I've heard it with a slightly different third line:

_What is at the beginning of eternity
the end of time and space
the beginning of every ending
and the end of every place?_

-Dave


----------



## TheLe (Sep 3, 2005)

*Unorthodox*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*QUIZ*

I have had several artists do covers for my *Unorthodox* line of books. Five actually. Name 4 of them (first and last name) to win this quiz. This does not include *Unorthodox Modern Cheerleaders*, *Unorthodox Rogues*, or *Unorthodox Witches*.

~Le


*Catavarie*, *sjmiller*,*Barak,*,*Windspeaker*, *Tinner*, 
*Slife*, and *Wystan* are not eligeable for this quiz. 
Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## gray stranger (Sep 3, 2005)

the artists are

Melissa Cox 
Tom miskey 
Brad mcdevvit
Roger Bush

hope they are all good 

Gray


----------



## TheLe (Sep 3, 2005)

gray stranger said:
			
		

> the artists are
> 
> Melissa Cox
> Tom miskey
> ...




Edited your post I see. Lol. Good work, *gray stranger*! The only other artist you missed was Santiago Iborra, who did the cover for *Unorthodox Knights*! Great work.

Since you know something of The Le Games, or at least took the time to look it up, I will give you 2 books as a prize. Select them and email me your choices! Hooah!

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Sep 7, 2005)

*I'll Buy That For a Dollar!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Multiple QUIZ*

An honest looking dwarven cleric comes up to you and says, "I'll bet you 1gp that if you give me 2gp, I will give you 3gp in return".

Is this a good bet for you to take? why or why not?


*gray stranger*,*Catavarie,*,*sjmiller*,*Barak,*,*Windspeaker*, 
*Tinner*, *Slife*, and *Wystan* are not eligeable for this quiz. 
Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. NOte: This list rotates.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*

Available Now!


*17 Relics*


----------



## Catavarie (Sep 7, 2005)

aww man...and this is an easy one...too bad I'm not eligible yet


----------



## Voadam (Sep 7, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> [imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> *Multiple QUIZ*
> ...




No. He loses the bet but he still gains 1 gold and you lose 1 gp net.


----------



## TheLe (Sep 7, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> No. He loses the bet but he still gains 1 gold and you lose 1 gp net.




I wanted to make you all think, but maybe that one was too easy. Good work *Voadam*, choo choo choose a book and email me your selection. 

The ineligeable list will have a max of 10. so it starts rotating out soon. I will try to do a quiz or two today to rotate it sooner.

~Le


----------



## Voadam (Sep 7, 2005)

And the dwarf is honest about the whole thing. He never said he would give you 3 gp, just bet that he would and being a dwarf he is willing to lose that bet to make money. Alternatively he also never specified a time limit for determining when he might give the 2gp so he could delay forever and the bet is not resolved meaning he holds onto both gold you give him, planning on giving you 3gp in the future sometime.


----------



## TheLe (Sep 8, 2005)

Any of you all reviewing these prizes on Enworld yet? I'm always look for some good news.

Please also cross post your reviews onto Rpg.net, as rpg.net links their reviews directly to rpgnow.com

~Le


----------



## sjmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Any of you all reviewing these prizes on Enworld yet? I'm always look for some good news.
> 
> Please also cross post your reviews onto Rpg.net, as rpg.net links their reviews directly to rpgnow.com



I will be doing reviews once October rolls around.  Then I will actually have some free time to read the pdfs and give them the attention they deserve.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 8, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Any of you all reviewing these prizes on Enworld yet? I'm always look for some good news.




I've still not had a chance to completely digest the prizes I won earlier.  I'll be putting up a review as soon as I have, though - I figure it's the absolute least I can do for someone who's going so far out of his way to generate buzz!


----------



## TheLe (Sep 8, 2005)

*Givin' some love to other small publishers*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*PDF PUBLISHER QUIZ*

Below are lists of PDF books available on Rpgnow.com. List their publishers. You must correctly list all 10 to win.

1) Barbarians Versus
2) Deck of Many Woes and Wonders 
3) HardNova ][
4) Liber Sodalitas: The Blind Path
5) Poor Gamer's Almanac
6) OGL Barbarian: The Barbaric Sorcerer 
7) Dojos And Dragons 
8) Austrian Holiday: A Day in the Country with Super Soldiers
9) Iron Gauntlets
10) the Qalashar Device

*Voadam*,*gray stranger*,*Catavarie,*,*sjmiller*,*Barak,*,
*Windspeaker*, *Tinner*, *Slife*, and *Wystan* 
are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


----------



## Draven (Sep 8, 2005)

1. mystic ages online
2. 93 games studio
3. politically incorrect games
4. highmoon media productions
5. alea publishing group
6. misfit studios
7. misfit studios
8. hinterwelt enterprises
9. politically incorrect games
10. swords edge publishing


----------



## TheLe (Sep 9, 2005)

Draven said:
			
		

> 1. mystic ages online
> 2. 93 games studio
> 3. politically incorrect games
> 4. highmoon media productions
> ...




This is correct! Well, I am pretty sure it is. I lost my answer key, but that looks correct, as I recognize most of the names I originally selected. And clearly you took out time to actually look for an answers (and it only took 4 hours to find someone willing to do it).

Congrats, *Draven*! Select a book and I will fire it off to you! What the hell, pick out *two* books, and I will send it to you! 

Hooah!

~The Le


----------



## TheLe (Sep 9, 2005)

*Spell!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*SPELL QUIZ*

Identify the following 3 spells to win this quiz:

1) _A magical field appears around you, glowing with a chaotic blast of multicolored hues. This field deflects incoming arrows, rays, and other ranged attacks. Each ranged attack directed at you for which the attacker must make an attack roll has a 20% miss chance (similar to the effects of concealment). Other attacks that simply work at a distance are not affected._

2) _A coruscating ray springs from your hand. You must succeed on a ranged touch attack to strike a target. The subject takes a penalty to Strength equal to 1d6+1 per two caster levels (maximum 1d6+5). The subject’s Strength score cannot drop below 1._

3) _ Sacrifice a land: Target creature gains haste until end of turn._


*Draven*, *Voadam*,*gray stranger*,*Catavarie,*,*sjmiller*,*Barak*,
*Windspeaker*, *Tinner*, *Slife*, and *Wystan* 
are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 9, 2005)

Ooh, Ooh! I know, I know! Pick me! Heh, I'll give somebody else a chance to win.

Pinotage


----------



## Kneumatic Pnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Wait... shouldn't I be on the list of inelligables?

I finally know an answer and now I'm all confused.


----------



## lgburton (Sep 9, 2005)

1 entropic sheild

2 ray of enfeeblement

3 need for speed


----------



## TheLe (Sep 9, 2005)

lgburton said:
			
		

> 1 entropic sheild
> 
> 2 ray of enfeeblement
> 
> 3 need for speed




Correct! Pick out a prize, *lgburton* and let me know what you choose!

*Kneumatic Pnight*, the "ineligable" list was really started with the Crossword puzzle quiz, in which *Wystan* had first one, which is why he is first on the list. Well, last I guess. This was days *after* you had won.

Right now I plan on keeping a max of 10 people on that list. For the next quiz, *lgburton* is added to the begging of the ineligeable list, and *Wystan* is rotated out, then *Slife*, then *Tinner*, and so on. This basically allow you to win once per 10 quizzes, or so. I may rotate out more than one person at a time to make the list smaller, so keep your eyes on the list. 




~Le


----------



## Kneumatic Pnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh yay.  Now I can feel stupid in public.

I really should pay attention to things I'm trying to pay attention to...


----------



## FraserRonald (Sep 11, 2005)

Draven said:
			
		

> 10. swords edge publishing




We're appearing in the "What don't you know?" thread; does that mean we've arrived? We're "in?"   

Or am I reading too much into this?


----------



## TheLe (Sep 12, 2005)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> We're appearing in the "What don't you know?" thread; does that mean we've arrived? We're "in?"
> 
> Or am I reading too much into this?




You're "in".


----------



## TheLe (Sep 12, 2005)

*Pop Culture*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*POPULAR CULTURE QUIZ*

Answer any 5 questions to win.

1) On NBC's _Friends_, Rachel's favorite movie is what?

2) In the comic strip _Peanuts_, what does Charlie Brown's dad do for a living?

3) On ABC's, _Desperate Housewives_, what 'Lane' does the housewives live on?

4) In COMEDY CENTRAL's _South Park_, Cartman sings about his Trapper Keeper. This same song (well, the original) was used as the intro to what teen angst tv series?

5) In DC's _Identity Crisis_, Sue Dibny was killed in her home. What supervillain did they incorrectly assume killed her?

6) What mid 90's video game had the infamous quote: "you the master of unlocking"?

7) On ABC's _Lost_, list the 6 cursed numbers, in order (if you dare).

*lgburton*,*Draven*, *Voadam*,*gray stranger*,*Catavarie,*,*sjmiller*,*Barak*,*Windspeaker*, and *Tinner*
are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 12, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> 1) On NBC's _Friends_, Rachel's favorite movie is what?




She claims it's Dangerous Liasons, but it's really Weekend at Bernie's.



> _2) In the comic strip Peanuts, what does Charlie Brown's dad do for a living?_



He's a barber, just like Charles Schulz's own father.



> _3) On ABC's, Desperate Housewives, what 'Lane' does the housewives live on?_



Wisteria. 



> _5) In DC's Identity Crisis, Sue Dibny was killed in her home. What supervillain did they incorrectly assume killed her?_




Doctor Light.



> _6) What mid 90's video game had the infamous quote: "you the master of unlocking"?_




Resident Evil (the original, not the remake).


----------



## TheLe (Sep 13, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> She claims it's Dangerous Liasons, but it's really Weekend at Bernie's.
> He's a barber, just like Charles Schulz's own father.
> Wisteria.
> Doctor Light.
> Resident Evil (the original, not the remake).




That is correct! Pick out a prize *Alzrius* and I will fire it off to you! 

great work!

I really hate friends, but from what I have scene that one line about Weekend at Bernie's always cracks me up.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Sep 13, 2005)

*Turtle turtle turtle*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*QUIZ*

On your travels you run into a wandering Bard, who has 3 bags in front of him. In front of each bag is a turtle. There is a blue shelled turtle, a red shelled turtle, and a turtle whose shell is blue and red. 

The Bard says, "Inside these bags are gems. There is a bag of red gems, a bag of blue gems, and a bag of mixed gems (red and blue). Each turtle has a shell color that corresponds with the gems in the bag. However, each turtle is currently in front of the wrong bag."

One turtle then speaks out, "You are allowed to pull out 1 gem (from any bag), look at it's color, then put it back into the same bag. Then you must rearrange us so that our shells match the correct bag with the same colored gems. Do this and you may keep any bag you want. Only 1 gem may be pulled out (total). Now stop looking at me like that, you're freakin' me out."

How do you do it?

*Alzrius*, *lgburton*, *Draven*, *Voadam*,*gray stranger*,*Catavarie,*,*sjmiller*,*Barak*, and *Windspeaker*
are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## DamionW (Sep 13, 2005)

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*QUIZ*

On your travels you run into a wandering Bard, who has 3 bags in front of him. In front of each bag is a turtle. There is a blue shelled turtle, a red shelled turtle, and a turtle whose shell is blue and red. 

The Bard says, "Inside these bags are gems. There is a bag of red gems, a bag of blue gems, and a bag of mixed gems (red and blue). Each turtle has a shell color that corresponds with the gems in the bag. However, each turtle is currently in front of the wrong bag."

One turtle then speaks out, "You are allowed to pull out 1 gem (from any bag), look at it's color, then put it back into the same bag. Then you must rearrange us so that our shells match the correct bag with the same colored gems. Do this and you may keep any bag you want. Only 1 gem may be pulled out (total). Now stop looking at me like that, you're freakin' me out."

How do you do it?
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Pull a gem out of the mixed shell's bag.  We know it isn't the mixed color gem bag, because then the right turtle would be in fron of the right bag.  So whatever color the gem is (say blue), that turtle (the blue one) should be moved in front of the bag where the mixed color turtle was.  The remaining pure color turtle (red in this case) has to go where the first pure color turtle (blue) was, because if you just swap mixed color for blue, then red would be left sitting in fron of a red bag, which would mean he was in the right place from the start.  So blue goes where mixed was, red goes where blue was, and mixed goes where red was.  Swap that chain if you pick a red gem,


----------



## jerichothebard (Sep 13, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> *QUIZ*
> 
> On your travels you run into a wandering Bard, who has 3 bags in front of him. In front of each bag is a turtle. There is a blue shelled turtle, a red shelled turtle, and a turtle whose shell is blue and red.
> 
> ...




pull a gem from the bag behind the mixed-color turtle.  You know for a fact that this particular bag is going to be a single-color bag.

Move the corresponding single-color turtle to that bag.  Move the other single turtle to the now-empty bag.  Move the multi-colored turtle to that bag.

You're done.


----------



## jerichothebard (Sep 13, 2005)

Drat.  dang phone call.


----------



## TheLe (Sep 13, 2005)

correct. and correct. *DamionW* gets the official win for being first. I will also reward *jerichothebard* with a prize for having a less complicated answer.

Good work fellas, especially *DamionW*!  Pick out a prize and email me your selection!

~Le

coming soon:


----------



## DamionW (Sep 13, 2005)

What's wrong with complicated?   I'll take Unorthidox Druid.  How do I get it?  Give you my e-mail address?


----------



## jerichothebard (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow!  Thanks!  If it's available, I'll take 17 Relics.

calairedleaf [at] yahoo [dot] com

jtb


----------



## FraserRonald (Sep 14, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> FraserRonald said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We're "in!"   

I'm as giddy as a school-girl! Tee hee

 :\  Whoa, that just lost me cool, fast.


----------



## TheLe (Sep 14, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*QUIZ*

This one's for you, SEP.

1) Name the 9 PDF Products available from *Swords Edge Publishing*.

2) Give me a 2-4 setence synopsis of any 5 of these fabulous books.

Answer both questions to win. The winner receives 2 of my pdf books.

~Le


*DamionW*, *jerichothebard*, *Alzrius*, *lgburton*, *Draven*, *Voadam*,*gray stranger*,*Catavarie,*, and *sjmiller*
are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


----------



## devilish (Sep 14, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> [imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> *QUIZ*
> ...



The nine:

Raid On Ashkashem  	 	 
 Talent Trees Assembled  	
 The Capable Hero  	 	 
 The Combat Hero  	 	
 The Counter-Terrorism Assaulter
 The Covert Hero  	 	
 the Qalashar Device  	 	 
 The Spec Ops Recce  	 	
 The Special Operations Marksman  	 	 

And synopsis:
Talent trees:
The following is a collection of talent trees culled from Sword’s Edge Publishing “Roles and Classes” collection. These talent trees come from the Capable Hero, the Combat Hero, and the Covert Hero specialized classes and the Counter-Terrorism Assaulter, the Special Operations Marksman, and the Spec Ops Recce prestige classes.

Combat Hero:
The Combat Hero is the Fighter class updated for use in a modern campaign. A specialized class, it is tailored to those who use violence or the threat there of to solve porblems, be they cops, criminals, soldiers or mercs. This specialized class includes the Defensive, Firearms, Leadership, Powerful, and Tough talent trees, each focusing on a different aspect of the Combat Hero’s niche. Whether a street-fighter, bodyguard, bouncer, or hired gun, the Combat Hero is the first into a fight and the last one standing.

Capable Hero:
The Capable Hero is a specialized class tailored to subject matter experts, master craftsmen and hands-on academics. This specialized class includes the Crafts, Knowledge, Skills, and Social talent trees, each focusing on a different aspect of the Capable Heroï¿½s niche. Whether a consultant, mastermind or well-traveled adventurer, the Capable Hero can either be an expert on a specific subject or proficient in a wide-variety of skills.

The Counter-Terrorism Assaulter :
The Counter-Terrorism Assaulter is a member of a unit tasked to counter-terrorism or hostage-rescue. CT Assaulters may also be found in other areas of the military and in many police forces at all levels of government, including municipal SWAT teams. CT Assaulters make up the main force used during an entry, room clearing or building assault, be that to rescue hostages, make an arrest or neutralize a threat.


Covert Hero:
Striking from the shadows, learning an enemy’s secrets, pilfering items secured against all dangers, these are the actions of the Covert Hero. The Covert Hero specialized class is the Rogue class updated for Modern campaigns. Silent and hidden, the Covert Hero is the master of clandestine action and subterfuge.


----------



## FraserRonald (Sep 14, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> *QUIZ*
> 
> This one's for you, SEP.
> ...




And let me add any 2 products from SEP to this pot, cause we all love this thread!


----------



## Catavarie (Sep 14, 2005)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> And let me add any 2 products from SEP to this pot, cause we all love this thread!




Damn I'm never eligable for the good prizes


----------



## TheLe (Sep 14, 2005)

WOW! 4 Prizes. Very cool. Congrats *devilish*! Email me with your selections, and I will fire it off to you. 

I think you can email SEP's FraserRonald directly and work with him on those particular prizes. I am unsure if he is offering your choice of prizes, or have specific ones for you.

Special thanks to FraserRonald's Swords Edge Publishing for jumping in with some prizes. Maybe I can work with him to offer prizes for future quizzes.

Hooah

~Le


----------



## FraserRonald (Sep 14, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> WOW! 4 Prizes. Very cool. Congrats *devilish*! Email me with your selections, and I will fire it off to you.
> 
> I think you can email SEP's FraserRonald directly and work with him on those particular prizes. I am unsure if he is offering your choice of prizes, or have specific ones for you.




Dropped *devilish* a line. Nothing specific, anything we've got is up.



			
				thele said:
			
		

> Special thanks to FraserRonald's Swords Edge Publishing for jumping in with some prizes. Maybe I can work with him to offer prizes for future quizzes.




Oh, I certainly think that can be arranged! The next prize will include 1 of anything SEP has got out OR coming out. That coming out thing is a surprise, but if you've been following SEP for a while, you'll probably have a good idea what it is.

Hooah, indeed.


----------



## TheLe (Sep 16, 2005)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> Dropped *devilish* a line. Nothing specific, anything we've got is up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GREAT! I will be back from out of town next week, so no quiz till then!

`Le


----------



## Draven (Sep 27, 2005)

hey eveyone just figured i would post so it is a little easier to find this thread


----------



## FraserRonald (Sep 28, 2005)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> The next prize will include 1 of anything SEP has got out OR coming out. That coming out thing is a surprise, but if you've been following SEP for a while, you'll probably have a good idea what it is.




Well, that "coming out" product is out now, so for the next prize, 1 of anything SEP has got out.

See you all when The Le gets back.

Cheers.


----------



## genshou (Sep 28, 2005)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> Well, that "coming out" product is out now, so for the next prize, 1 of anything SEP has got out.
> 
> See you all when The Le gets back.
> 
> Cheers.



Hi Fraser!

Just finished my review of Combat Hero and am about to upload it to the EN World Reviews page.  Let me just say that after that one PDF I am a major fan of your work, if the rest of it is even half that quality.  I think it's very cool that SEP is giving out prizes for this.  I am never on at the right times, or I might be VERY much inclined to hire assassins against my most intellectual EN World rivals, to secure my victory...


----------



## FraserRonald (Sep 28, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> Hi Fraser!
> 
> Just finished my review of Combat Hero and am about to upload it to the EN World Reviews page.  Let me just say that after that one PDF I am a major fan of your work, if the rest of it is even half that quality.




Stop, you're making me blush!  

Tee hee.



			
				genshou said:
			
		

> I think it's very cool that SEP is giving out prizes for this.  I am never on at the right times, or I might be VERY much inclined to hire assassins against my most intellectual EN World rivals, to secure my victory...




I fired a copy of "the Khorforjan Gamit" through Crothian's Review Project, so if you're interested . . .

Thanks for the compliments! Me feel good.


----------



## genshou (Sep 28, 2005)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> I fired a copy of "the Khorforjan Gamit" through Crothian's Review Project, so if you're interested . . .
> 
> Thanks for the compliments! Me feel good.



That'll work.  I'd be happy to review more of your products.


----------



## FraserRonald (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Gang

Going to be out of town for the next two weeks. If there are any prizes to be awarded, they'll have to wait until I get back. Maybe someone email me and let me know, as there'll be 2 weeks of EN World to catch up on.

Take care all!


----------



## TheLe (Oct 1, 2005)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> Hey Gang
> 
> Going to be out of town for the next two weeks. If there are any prizes to be awarded, they'll have to wait until I get back. Maybe someone email me and let me know, as there'll be 2 weeks of EN World to catch up on.
> 
> Take care all!




Cool. I will run some quizzes with just my prizes. When you get back, email me, and we will make a Swords Edge specific quiz. Hooah.

~Le


----------



## kanithardm (Oct 2, 2005)

You need to start a new thread for this, there are just too many pages.


----------



## TheLe (Oct 3, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


> *Religious QUIZ*
> 
> In the old testament, someone killed 1/4 of all humans on the planet.
> Who was this?
> ...




*devilish*, *DamionW*, *jerichothebard*, *Alzrius*, 
*lgburton*, *Draven*, *Voadam*, and *gray stranger* 
are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*

Available now!


----------



## reveal (Oct 3, 2005)

Cain, when he killed Abel.


----------



## kanithardm (Oct 3, 2005)

I look at one other thread then Bam! theres a post and an answer.  And if anyone cares reveal is correct.


----------



## reveal (Oct 3, 2005)

kanithardm said:
			
		

> I look at one other thread then Bam! theres a post and an answer.  And if anyone cares reveal is correct.




I care.


----------



## TheLe (Oct 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Cain, when he killed Abel.




correct. And yes, I care too. The good news is that Reveal goes on the "ineligeable" list. lol

For the biblical record: Cain killed Abel, leaving only himself, Adam and Eve.

Reveal, pick out a prize and let me know.

More quizzes soon, I think.

~Le


----------



## reveal (Oct 3, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> correct. And yes, I care too. The good news is that Reveal goes on the "ineligeable" list. lol
> 
> For the biblical record: Cain killed Abel, leaving only himself, Adam and Eve.
> 
> ...




Email sent.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 3, 2005)

kanithardm said:
			
		

> I look at one other thread then Bam! theres a post and an answer.  And if anyone cares reveal is correct.




He's mostly correct.
Cain does kill Abel in Genesis 4:8, and thus kills 1/4 of the NAMED population of Earth.

However, why then does Genesis 4:15-17 say " But the LORD said to him, "Not so; if *anyone *kills Cain, he will suffer vengeance seven times over." Then the LORD put a mark on Cain so that no one who found him would kill him. 

And of course in Genesis 4:17 we see "Cain lay with his *wife*, and she became pregnant and gave birth to Enoch. Cain was then building a city, and he named it after his son Enoch."

Clearly there were other people of some sort on the planet. Cain's wife came from somewhere. And why would Cain need a mark to keep him alive if the only other people around were Mom & Dad?

Woot! I got to use my Bible degree twice in one day!


----------



## genshou (Oct 3, 2005)

Gwaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!  This is what I get for eating lunch... missed another one!


----------



## TheLe (Oct 4, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> He's mostly correct.
> Cain does kill Abel in Genesis 4:8, and thus kills 1/4 of the NAMED population of Earth.
> 
> However, why then does Genesis 4:15-17 say " But the LORD said to him, "Not so; if *anyone *kills Cain, he will suffer vengeance seven times over." Then the LORD put a mark on Cain so that no one who found him would kill him.
> ...




Hmm... the bible has inconsistencies and contradictions? No way!

In anycase, keep in mind that the "mark" that is put on cain could also be for ANIMALS not to kill him. Animals talked back then remember.

~Le


----------



## Tinner (Oct 4, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Hmm... the bible has inconsistencies and contradictions? No way!
> 
> In anycase, keep in mind that the "mark" that is put on cain could also be for ANIMALS not to kill him. Animals talked back then remember.
> 
> ~Le




Actually, at that point, only the Serpent spoke, and he was more than an animal according to the story.
No way did all those little lambs that Abel was sacrificing to please God talk.   

And just because other people weren't mentioned in a specific tale doesn't mean they didn't exist. Radagast the Brown isn't mentioned in The Hobbit, but we know he "existed" in Middle Earth because he's mentioned in other stories.
That's not an inconsistency or contradiction. It's just extra data that wasn't included.

However, this topic has all the dangers of straying toward religion, so I'll knock it off.


----------



## TheLe (Oct 4, 2005)

*Math!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


> *Math QUIZ*
> 
> Two vertical 750 ft posts have a 1000 ft rope stretched between their topmost points. The rope sags to within 250 ft from the ground. How far apart are the posts?
> 
> ~Le




*Reveal*, *devilish*, *DamionW*, *jerichothebard*, *Alzrius*, *lgburton*, *Draven*, and *Voadam* are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*

Available now!


----------



## Tinner (Oct 4, 2005)

If the poles are 750 feet from the ground, and the rope reaches 250 feet from the ground, that means it sags 500 feet.
For the rope to sag 500 feet, it then has to first climb 500 feet, there are only 1000 feet total.
Therefore, the rope must go strait down then strait up again.
So the poles must be 0 feet apart.


----------



## TheLe (Oct 4, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> If the poles are 750 feet from the ground, and the rope reaches 250 feet from the ground, that means it sags 500 feet.
> For the rope to sag 500 feet, it then has to first climb 500 feet, there are only 1000 feet total.
> Therefore, the rope must go strait down then strait up again.
> So the poles must be 0 feet apart.




Correct. Email me your prize selection.


----------



## TheLe (Oct 4, 2005)

*New!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* and * 17 Magic Rings* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


> *Water Quiz*
> 
> In the United States, there are many states that borders water. Which state has the most percentage of it's borders bordering water? Hint: it is _not_ Maine!
> 
> ~Le




*Tinner*, *Reveal*, *devilish*, *DamionW*, *jerichothebard*, *Alzrius*, *lgburton*, *Draven*, and *Voadam* are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*

Available now!


----------



## Hussar (Oct 4, 2005)

Hawaii - 100 %


----------



## TheLe (Oct 4, 2005)

Hussar said:
			
		

> Carp, didn't answer fast enough




sorry Hussar. You are 9 minutes too late.

However, I noticed that you are part of the *World's Largest Dungeon*, which I am a big believer in.

Go ahead and pick out 2 books of your choice, Hussar, and I will fire it off for you for free (email me your selection). _Any_ 2 books.

That will be for your correct answer to the quiz too -- HAWAII.


~Le


----------



## Hussar (Oct 4, 2005)

Heh, but I did reply to the next quiz and I think I got it right.

By the way, got me three new DM's for the project, so, as soon as they give me their email addys I'll be selling them to spam po... err sending them to you for their free swag.


----------



## TheLe (Oct 6, 2005)

*Futball!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* and * 17 Magic Rings* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


> *Futbul Quiz*
> 
> Time for the greatest sport in the world. No no, not dodgeball... I'm talking Soccer! Answer 3 out of 4 questions below to win two free books! Yeah, I said two.
> 
> ...




Note: Do *not* edit your posts. Just post a new post if you need to make edits.

*Hussar*, *Tinner*, *Reveal*, *devilish*, *DamionW*, *jerichothebard*, *Alzrius*, *lgburton*, *Draven*, and *Voadam* are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## genshou (Oct 7, 2005)

1.  Australia and Switzerland (7-5).
2.  Ron Atkinson.
3.  Ireland.
4.  Arthur Wharton was England's first professional black soccer player.


----------



## TheLe (Oct 7, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> 1.  Australia and Switzerland (7-5).
> 2.  Ron Atkinson.
> 3.  Ireland.
> 4.  Arthur Wharton was England's first professional black soccer player.




Wow. took 12 hours to get a single reply.

Good work Genshou, you are quite the soccer Guru. Pick out you prizes and email me!


----------



## genshou (Oct 7, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Wow. took 12 hours to get a single reply.
> 
> Good work Genshou, you are quite the soccer Guru. Pick out you prizes and email me!



I... I won?    I mean, I never even get to participate.  I only subscribe to this thread to pick up interesting bits of trivia from the questions.  Why, I... I feel giddy. 

I'm going to take my sweet time in picking the prize.  I'll probably look at some reviews tonight and email you tomorrow afternoon.

Looking forward to learning new things from the next few quizzes, even though I don't have a chance to win even if no one replies for 12 hours.  
(Honestly, a 20-year-old is the first to answer questions from as early as 1954?  Many thanks to my uncle for instilling in me very early on an interest in international sports.  He'll be so happy to know I've used it to win a prize.  )


----------



## TheLe (Oct 11, 2005)

*new quiz*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* and * 17 Magic Rings* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


> *math? Quiz*
> 
> Trader
> An artifact trader bought an item for 17 platinum coins, sold it for 18 platinum coins, bought it again for 19 platinum coins and finally sold it for 20 platinum coins.
> ...




Note: Do *not* edit your posts. Just post a new post if you need to make edits.

*genshou, Hussar, Tinner, Reveal, devilish, DamionW, jerichothebard, Alzrius, lgburton, and Draven* are not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*


----------



## WampusCat43 (Oct 11, 2005)

He spent 36, he made 38.  Profit of two.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Oct 11, 2005)

He spent 36, he made 38.  Profit of two.

Edited to add:  @@#& double post.  Got excited.


----------



## TheLe (Oct 11, 2005)

WampusCat43 said:
			
		

> He spent 36, he made 38.  Profit of two.
> 
> Edited to add:  @@#& double post.  Got excited.




Correct!

The easiest thing to do is add all the amounts that he spent (17+19), and compare that with the total amount he received (18+20). Voila.

Email me your prize selection, WampusCat43. Congrats again.

`Le


----------



## WampusCat43 (Oct 11, 2005)

This is the...(sniff)...happiest day...(sniff)...(breaks down).

Seriously, good idea you have going here.  I wasn't aware how much material you folks had actually produced.  I sent an email to TheLeGames@gmail.com - it appears I can't email you through your profile.

Thanks!


----------



## genshou (Oct 11, 2005)

WampusCat43 said:
			
		

> This is the...(sniff)...happiest day...(sniff)...(breaks down).
> 
> Seriously, good idea you have going here.  I wasn't aware how much material you folks had actually produced.  I sent an email to TheLeGames@gmail.com - it appears I can't email you through your profile.
> 
> Thanks!



If all else fails try thelegames (a t) yahoo (d o t) com .  I believe that's the address linked to *thele*'s EN World account.


----------



## TheLe (Oct 12, 2005)

Prize Sent.

Strange that I cannot be emailed. Maybe my community supporter accoint has expired. I will look into that. Thanks.

~Le


----------



## FraserRonald (Oct 15, 2005)

And I'm back! Looks like things are rolling along nicely. 

Scotland was great. The rain says hi.


----------



## TheLe (Nov 8, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* and * 17 Magic Rings* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


> *Dynamite!*
> 
> It's been a while folks. As such, everyone is eligeable now! I'll work with FraserRonald of Sword's Edge Publishing to get some prizes from him for next time. In the meantime, on to the quiz!
> 
> ...





Note: Do *not* edit your posts. Just post a new post if you need to make edits.


*TheLe* is not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.

Available now at the Enworld Gamestore and rpgnow.com!






=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


----------



## kanithardm (Nov 8, 2005)

to google!

Edit: Stupid google, it doesn't have any answers


----------



## Tinner (Nov 8, 2005)

1) "I'm LaFawnduh."

2) "online with babes all day."

3) He tamed a wild honeymoon stallion for them.

4) Rex Kwon Do

5) Tina

6) The necklace appears to have some sort of eagle as a medallion. But I think the technical answer you're looking for is that it was a *"bling bling"* necklace.

7) The Liger. It's like a lion and a tiger mixed... bred for its skills in magic. (The "liger" is a real animal, created when a male lion mates with a female tiger.)


----------



## TheLe (Nov 9, 2005)

I do believe we have a winner! pick a prize, email me your selection, and I will fire it off to you!

~Le





			
				Tinner said:
			
		

> 1) "I'm LaFawnduh."
> 
> 2) "online with babes all day."
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLe (Nov 15, 2005)

*New Quiz!*

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/html/quiz2.gif[/imager] Time for a new _What Don't You Know_ quiz! Prize is one (d20) PDF book of your choice from my library, which can be found HERE. *Unorthodox Paladins* and * 17 Magic Rings* cannot be selected as a prize.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


> *Classic Star Wars*
> 
> FraserRonald of Sword's Edge Publishing will be providing the prize for this particular quiz. Correctly answer 10 of these to win. Answering any one of these incorrectly will give everyone else the right to ridicule you for being a bad fan.
> 
> ...





Note: Do *not* edit your posts. Just post a new post if you need to make edits.


*Tinner* is not eligeable for this quiz. Sorry. Please do not post hints or spoilers. 
NOte: This list rotates.

Available now at the Enworld Gamestore and rpgnow.com!





=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2005)

I've got more than ten answers for you, not sure if they count

1 green
2 rogue 6?
3 foil pods?
4 to hide their numbers
5 Now lets blow this thing and get out of here.
6 The guy who played lando? (didn't see that episode)
7 ?
8 ?
9 Lame
10 Take your pick   
11 The woman who played princess leia? (didn't see AP)
12a You say "I've got a bad feeling about this" dramatically all the time in your D&D games.
12b You own a lightsaber
12c You ever reached out for something and believed for a split second it should leap to your hand.
13a midichlorians
13b Jar Jar
13c "Oh Annie." 
14a Greedo drew first
14b Greedo missed from point blank range
14c Big lizards did not need to be CGI


----------



## TheLe (Nov 15, 2005)

bad fan! Bad fan!

Close. But not close enough young padawan.


----------



## Child of Hypnos (Nov 15, 2005)

1) green
2) Red 5
3) S-foils
4) to hide their numbers
5) now lets blow this thing and go home
6) Lando calrissians actor
7) Baatchi 
8) Dak
9) lame
10) ?
11) carrie fischer?
12) ?
13) cgi characters, bad dialogue, cgi worlds
14) why change it, replacement of old darth vader with hayden christensen at end of ROTJ, inclusion of whole ice creature.


----------



## TheLe (Nov 16, 2005)

*Star Wars winner!*

Great work,Child of Hypnos! RonaldFrasier will announce prize details. You just eeked in there with 10 correct answers. It amazes me that there are no Star Wars geeks around.

Oh well. Answers below:



> 1) In Return of the Jedi, what color is Luke's extended light saber (not the handle)?
> ----Green
> 2) In Star Wars (A New Hope), what was Luke's call sign while in his X-wing?
> ----Red 5
> ...


----------



## Child of Hypnos (Nov 16, 2005)

I dont believe it! i never win anything.
the force must be with me.


----------



## FraserRonald (Nov 16, 2005)

Child of Hypnos said:
			
		

> I dont believe it! i never win anything.
> the force must be with me.




Hey CoH, email me with your choice of anything that SEP publishes (you can find us at RPG Now or check out our website ) and I'll send it right along.

Congrats!


----------



## Child of Hypnos (Nov 16, 2005)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> Hey CoH, email me with your choice of anything that SEP publishes (you can find us at RPG Now or check out our website ) and I'll send it right along



what anything??


----------



## FraserRonald (Nov 17, 2005)

Child of Hypnos said:
			
		

> what anything??




Sorry, didn't see this, but I think we got that resolved, right?

Thanks for playing! Hope you enjoy your prize.


----------



## Child of Hypnos (Nov 19, 2005)

cheers muchly


----------



## genshou (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh, dear.  I missed this quiz while I was on vacation.  And I knew all the answers, too... *major SW geek warning flag; I have a full bookshelf and half of it is Star Wars novels, I never lose at SW Trivial Pursuit...*


----------

